# Are Any Marshall Forum Members NASCAR Fans?



## MarshallDog

Another season is about to unfold and I am excited!! Can Mr. JJ (6 Time) become Mr. 7 Time this year? I have always loved motor sports and became a fan of NASCAR when I went to my first race 3 years ago. My wifes company sponsored the 00 car TUMS. No fights, drunks and all of the drivers are basically clean cut, no visible tats or ear piercings, speak good English, have their wifes and kids there, no arrest records, no prison time and just seem to be stand up guys compared to other sports. Plus I love the engineering, calculations and strategy behind it not to mention 900 HP and 200 mph...


----------



## 1neeto

And left turns...


----------



## BlackSG91

MarshallDog said:


> Another season is about to unfold and I am excited!! Can Mr. JJ (6 Time) become Mr. 7 Time this year? I have always loved motor sports and became a fan of NASCAR when I went to my first race 3 years ago. My wifes company sponsored the 00 car TUMS. No fights, drunks and all of the drivers are basically clean cut, no visible tats or ear piercings, speak good English, have their wifes and kids there, no arrest records, no prison time and just seem to be stand up guys compared to other sports. Plus I love the engineering, calculations and strategy behind it not to mention 900 HP and 200 mph...



It's too bad some NASCAR fans aren't clean cut like they should be.






They must have real good security at all NASCAR events.


----------



## Frankie

I went to the final race in Homestead a few years ago and it was awesome! I'm not a huge fan, so I don't follow the drivers, but if a pack of cars within inches of each other blows by you at 200mph and you don't crack a smile then something is wrong with you. And just to support the stereotype that Nascar fans are rednecks, as soon as the winning car, a Ford, rolled past the checkered flag some dude in a Ford hard yelled, "FORD MOTHERF*CKER," and sucker punched the guy next to him in the Chevy hat. Guy was out cold. There's a reason they serve the beer in plastic bottles.


----------



## Micky

We live close to the track in Loudon, NH. Needless to say, it is easy to go to a race. Also have been to other tracks with the kids. Big NASCAR fan here...


----------



## blues_n_cues

yep for decades. I'm a Stewart Haas fan,well Tony Stewart fan anyway. funny, I can't stand Kurt "Elf ears" Bush,Kevin (the wife wears the firesuit)Harvick,or the money machine Danica Patrick but I've been rooting for Tony since he was a rookie.


----------



## Micky

We actually met Jeff Gordon at Disney World when he was still driving the Baby Ruth Nationwide (Grand National) car. Signed my wife's belly while she was pregnant with our now 21 year old son. Bunch of other famous drivers were there as well...


----------



## poeman33

Big Nascar fan. I'm a Tony Stewart fan too. I don't think I'd want him as a buddy, because he seems like a bit of an asshole at time, but it sure works for racing. Watching him do what he did in the chase in 2012 was just amazing. There was absolutely no stopping him once he put his mind to it. I hope he comes back this year and can race like he used to. It was pretty bad luck last year for him to break his leg that bad.

JJ is always a force, and will be again. But I really think Junior has a good shot this year, if he can get some WINS. He was very consistent last year, and that was all he needed to go over the top. I think he's almost there. He will never be the legend his dad was...but I see success and a championship in his future.

Oh yeah...and I hate the Bush brothers more than I hate liver. What that little snot did to that beautiful Custom Les Paul trophy was unforgivable.


----------



## MarshallDog

poeman33 said:


> Big Nascar fan. I'm a Tony Stewart fan too. I don't think I'd want him as a buddy, because he seems like a bit of an asshole at time, but it sure works for racing. Watching him do what he did in the chase in 2012 was just amazing. There was absolutely no stopping him once he put his mind to it. I hope he comes back this year and can race like he used to. It was pretty bad luck last year for him to break his leg that bad.
> 
> JJ is always a force, and will be again. But I really think Junior has a good shot this year, if he can get some WINS. He was very consistent last year, and that was all he needed to go over the top. I think he's almost there. He will never be the legend his dad was...but I see success and a championship in his future.
> 
> Oh yeah...and I hate the Bush brothers more than I hate liver. What that little snot did to that beautiful Custom Les Paul trophy was unforgivable.



I would love to see Jr win or at least do really well this tear. I used to dislike the Busch Brothers a lot but I think Kyle has grown up and and Kurt, well he just doesn't take any shit. Which did something to the LP Custom Trophy and what did he do? That is not good at all seeing as I am a LPS fan. I would like to see Denny do well this year after what happened to him last year and then there's Bad Brad, he's one of the best stand up drivers around I think...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Canada has a ton of NASCAR fans !!

My city of Saskatoon , just built i new track modeled after the Martinsville speedway even ...


----------



## SonVolt

Remember when Tony Stewart shit his pants?


----------



## levelx43

NASCAR needs to get back to "stock" bodied cars using stock sheet metal from the factory for all body panels. 
They should also consider an East /West leagues with one league running Saturday and the other on Sunday. Twice as many races at the tracks being that they only get used once or twice a year now.
This would also allow an overall champion like a World Series of East-West playoffs.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

I used to be a huge Nascar fan...kinda got away from it over the years...I still watch the big races...always catch the road course ones...sometimes watch the short track races...I used to be an every sunday fanatic...hell I grew up in Hueytown..lolNeil Bonnet...Red Farmer...all the Alisons


----------



## MarshallDog

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Canada has a ton of NASCAR fans !!
> 
> My city of Saskatoon , just built i new track modeled after the Martinsville speedway even ...



I heard last year that somewhere in Southern Ontario they had approval and plans to build a NASCAR track I think maybe in Hamilton, not sure but that is only an hour from where I live so I hope they do...


----------



## Marshall Art

I was a huge NASCAR fan when Big E was still alive and before the chase BS.


----------



## MarshallDog

levelx43 said:


> NASCAR needs to get back to "stock" bodied cars using stock sheet metal from the factory for all body panels.
> They should also consider an East /West leagues with one league running Saturday and the other on Sunday. Twice as many races at the tracks being that they only get used once or twice a year now.
> This would also allow an overall champion like a World Series of East-West playoffs.



Its a bummer with last years new body styles that on the BIG tracks they can't hook up and push anymore because the bodies don't match up and allow for it. I use to love seeing two cars touching front to back doing 205 mph...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Marshall Art said:


> I was a huge NASCAR fan when Big E was still alive and before the chase BS.



well,the chase format has changed again this year- win & you're in & 16 drivers total.
that's all being done because JJ is boring people w/ his 6x championships.


all that aside I grew up w/ a Sat. night short tracking car building dad but Talladega is my favorite. talk about a party w/ a wild ending.


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> well,the chase format has changed again this year- win & you're in & 16 drivers total.
> that's all being done because JJ is boring people w/ his 6x championships.
> 
> 
> all that aside I grew up w/ a Sat. night short tracking car building dad but Talladega is my favorite. talk about a party w/ a wild ending.



The Widow Maker, I would love to go to that race. Wow, 16 are now allowed in the chase?? Pretty soon half the cars will be allowed in, WTF!


----------



## Marshall Art

blues_n_cues said:


> well,the chase format has changed again this year- win & you're in & 16 drivers total.
> that's all being done because JJ is boring people w/ his 6x championships.
> 
> 
> all that aside I grew up w/ a Sat. night short tracking car building dad but Talladega is my favorite. talk about a party w/ a wild ending.



It's like the fastest lottery in the world.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Sorry No. I have all my teeth and don't play the Banjo. I get easily bored watch folks turn to the left for 4 Hrs.

Maybe I'm ADHD?


Time for a Redneck joke:

You know You're a REDNECK when:

Instead of a Bride and Groom, Your wedding cake had a #*3* on it.

 TWIN


----------



## levelx43

Hey Twin
Head out to a track that let's you drive a stock car.
When you get behind the wheel you will have a different opinion of anybody that can drive at those speeds side by side, bumper to bumper.
Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## TwinACStacks

levelx43 said:


> Hey Twin
> Head out to a track that let's you drive a stock car.
> When you get behind the wheel you will have a different opinion of anybody that can drive at those speeds side by side, bumper to bumper.
> Try it, you'll like it!



 I Drive for a living now.

No. I won't like it.

I actually always was and always will be a Drag Racer and Fan of that sport. ESPECIALLY Funny Cars.

 TWIN


----------



## Micky

It is just that you are SO old Twin that all those left turns make you wanna take a nap...


----------



## Nairbr

With some sports all you need is a ball to play, with motor sports you need 2 massive balls to play


----------



## MarshallDog

There were some serious wrecks Saturday night at the Daytona Sprint Unlimited...wow!!!

I just laugh when people call it a Redneck Sport especially when so many races are up north now and many team owners are not from the south. Hell a lot of the drivers are not even from the south. I love the south and southern people, they know how to live, love life, love each other and are much happier overall compared to us northern dorks. I have always said I'm a misplaced southerner.


----------



## Harlequin tusk

Big Fan, been to a bunch of tracks back in the day. My friend had a customer ( Alan Sonenshein) who was special features editor for Penthouse magazine. One day he came into my buddies shop (owns a Shell station in NY) asked if he liked sports, my friend is a motorhead , doesn't like team sports so he said I like auto racing. Guy say's do you want to go to a race, my friend say's sure....the guy gave us FULL PRESS PASSES to the race in Dover Delaware....we had FULL access to everything, I was..and am a amatuer photographer and he was the interviewer!!!. I met everyone except Dale Earnhardt...I liked Mark Martin at the time. We went to Dover, Louden NH a bunch of times, Watkins Glen, Homestead FL pretty much the whole Northeast. It was really cool, we were always on the inside of the tracks, free food etc, Whenever we signed in they always wanted to meet the " Penthouse Photographer" it was cool!

I used to think it was boring( on TV) until I went to a race, been hooked ever since. His friend Alan was a alcoholic and died in a car crash about 10 years ago and haven't gone since then.

Have some video close ups of Jeff Gordon's ex wife...Junior E was still in Busch, it was Winston cup back then....

Nascar has changed for the worse since we used to go, many fond memories. LOL...we filmed a bunch of pit stops( High eight film), the lug nuts are glued to the wheels,when they do a stop they fly all over the place, they drop the car off the jack and the driver nails it and I got NAILED by one of the lug nuts when Gordon peeled out of the pits! Photographer next to me laughed and called me a rookie..never point the camera lense towards the exiting car!

after the race is over the fans all crowd along the fence and try to see a driver, I picked up a bunch of lug nuts and wrote the drivers number on the, fans were screaming for me to throw them over the fence to them, which we did.

Good times back in the day.


----------



## poeman33

Kyle was the unforgivable one


----------



## blues_n_cues

TwinACStacks said:


> I get easily bored watch folks turn to the left for 4 Hrs.
> TWIN



like the crackheads working the dealers in Detroit?


----------



## Short Circuit

MarshallDog said:


> I heard last year that somewhere in Southern Ontario they had approval and plans to build a NASCAR track I think maybe in Hamilton, not sure but that is only an hour from where I live so I hope they do...


 
It's in the Fort Erie/Niagara Falls area.
Last I heard it was pretty much a go, but I haven't heard anything else about it for months now.
MarshallDog it takes me 55 minutes to get to the Sundowner in Niagara Falls 

Mark


----------



## TwinACStacks

Micky said:


> It is just that you are SO old Twin that all those left turns make you wanna take a nap...



Tru-Dat Home Boy.

I also don't watch Basketball or Golf for the same reason.

sssssssssssssssssss.....

 TWIN


----------



## Micky

Don't feel bad, me too...


----------



## MarshallDog

TwinACStacks said:


> Tru-Dat Home Boy.
> 
> I also don't watch Basketball or Golf for the same reason.
> 
> sssssssssssssssssss.....
> 
> TWIN



I experience the same when I attempt to watch the Con, Ex-Con & Future Con games where grown men (1) chase a football around the field or (2) try to put a round orange ball into a basket...LOL!!!!


----------



## BlackSG91

I think NASCAR has become more sophisticated throughout the years. Even the rednecks are starting to break away into their own faction.







Btw, there are other, more important things to do in life than just watching NASCAR...like hunting for red squirrels.


----------



## Grenade

Me and my new girlfriend are longtime fans, just can't decide where we are going yet. I'm a Stewart fan, she's a Johnson fan, makes for a good rivalry on the weekends. Gotta race home from the Gov't Mule show this Sunday to watch the 500.


----------



## blues_n_cues

just a note to you yankees & Canadians-
just 'cause the France family(NASCAR) grants you permission to build a sanctioned track doesn't mean you're guaranteed a race...
just ask Kentucky, that took a while & a lot of Nationwide,CW truck,& Indy races already sold out.


----------



## Vinsanitizer




----------



## Marshall Art

I don't think it's even gonna be a race. My guess is that it's gonna be rigged so the 3 car can win cause it'll be good for the slumping ratings.


----------



## Grenade

And the conspiracy theories start.


----------



## poeman33

Marshall Art said:


> I don't think it's even gonna be a race. My guess is that it's gonna be rigged so the 3 car can win cause it'll be good for the slumping ratings.



I'm guessing you haven't watched the Daytona 500. If there is one race that would be almost impossible to rig...that's the one. Talledega too. Restrictor plate races are just too crazy at the end. Even if someone had 100 more horsepower than anyone else...they might lead a lot, but anything can and does happen at the end. That's one of the reasons I like Nascar. You don't know who is going to WIN until the checkered flag drops...with very very few exceptions.


----------



## MarshallDog

These races are not rigged, look what happened to Boyer last season going into the Chase when he tried to pull a shitty move, penalties, point penalties, warnings and Gordan was allowed into the Chase. NASCAR is very tough and don't put up with the stuff that other sports do...

Can't wait for Sunday...


----------



## TwinACStacks

MarshallDog said:


> I experience the same when I attempt to watch the Con, Ex-Con & Future Con games where grown men (1) chase a football around the field or (2) try to put a round orange ball into a basket...LOL!!!!



Now Hockey I love to watch. 1. Because it's very hard to see the puck, so it just occupies my senses to keep it in focus. 2. I love Men trying to beat the HELL out of each other on Ice Skates. I think this aspect (skates) should be applied to basketball....

 TWIN


----------



## poeman33

Bonus...My wife will be at a Artist's friends place all Sunday...I can bring an amp into the living room and watch the race and play guitar


----------



## MarshallDog

poeman33 said:


> Bonus...My wife will be at a Artist's friends place all Sunday...I can bring an amp into the living room and watch the race and play guitar



I love it, I have done the exact same thing before. ALMOST nothing better (that we can discuss on the forum) than NASCAR on, playing guitar and having a few brews to boot...


----------



## MarshallDog

Dam %^$#@&! rain...


----------



## Micky

Put some Goodyear all season tires on and run the funking race!


----------



## MarshallDog

Drying track now and planning on starting at 8:30. Can't believe it first race of the season and a rain delay. Oh well...


----------



## Marshall Art

Micky said:


> Put some Goodyear all season tires on and run the funking race!



Get them fellas some wipers too!


----------



## poeman33

For F@#$'s sake. They ran the bloody thing. People have jobs you know. And TV stations have other commitments. TSN showed the raptors game. I didn't even know it was going and...and look who won it! Damn


----------



## blues_n_cues

Marshall Art said:


> Get them fellas some wipers too!



funny how they can do that for the road races in Mexico & Canada.


----------



## MarshallDog

I am glad they got it in and Jr won, he's a good guy and has been winless for a while. Yes, him winning caused me to lose my bet between me and my Buddy but oh well...


----------



## MarshallDog

Wow, JR is starting this season on a roll, good for him. To bad Stewart is off to a bad one.


----------



## Marshall Art

I'm happy to see Harvick off to a good start with his new team.


----------



## MarshallDog

Dam rain, let's get this race going again...or I am going to go practice, LOL!!!


----------



## Micky

Rain sucks. If they were racing in NH it would be snowy and cold...

GO JIMMY!


----------



## Marshall Art

Of all the races to get rain.


----------



## MarshallDog

I can't find ant info if it is rescheduled for tomorrow or still a go for tonight? Anyone know?


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> I can't find ant info if it is rescheduled for tomorrow or still a go for tonight? Anyone know?



nascar.com up in the header.


----------



## Marshall Art

It's supposed to rain again tomorrow.


----------



## MarshallDog

Back to racing on Fox Sports 1...ya mon!!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Looks like Jr is off to a good start finally...

I like nascar, but don't care for the announcing, trying to make it look like rocket science, when it's not. I personally hate when sports of any kind rely on statisticians to run the sport. Kills a lot of spontaniety & that's where skill can get extra exciting running it's course.


----------



## Micky

Dogs of Doom said:


> Looks like Jr is off to a good start finally...
> 
> I like nascar, but don't care for the announcing, trying to make it look like rocket science, when it's not. I personally hate when sports of any kind rely on statisticians to run the sport. Kills a lot of spontaniety & that's where skill can get extra exciting running it's course.



But isn't Baseball (or any sport really) built on stats?


----------



## Marshall Art

Carl Edwards is one of my least favorite drivers. He shoulda hit the wall.


----------



## poeman33

WTF is up with Canadian coverage? It was on TSN, with the rain delay they went back to their regular coverage. No problem...I'll just watch it on Fox. Nope...you turn to Fox, and the feed stayed on TSN, so you couldn't watch the American channel. I understand doing this when they are both showing the same show...but TSN wasn't anymore. Pissed me off.

Glad to see Tony up there near the front. When I saw him hobbling so bad during the preshow, I was worried that his racing days might be over.


----------



## MarshallDog

poeman33 said:


> WTF is up with Canadian coverage? It was on TSN, with the rain delay they went back to their regular coverage. No problem...I'll just watch it on Fox. Nope...you turn to Fox, and the feed stayed on TSN, so you couldn't watch the American channel. I understand doing this when they are both showing the same show...but TSN wasn't anymore. Pissed me off.
> 
> Glad to see Tony up there near the front. When I saw him hobbling so bad during the preshow, I was worried that his racing days might be over.



Yes, good race with a lot of different drivers up top. JJ better get his ass moving! I watch it on Fox Sports 1.


----------



## AlvisX

Woman allegedly claims devil told her to stab husband for 'worshiping' NASCAR | Kingsport Times-News


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Micky said:


> But isn't Baseball (or any sport really) built on stats?


Yes, I especially hate the way baseball is played these days. It's become boring as fuck...

Pitcher: stat's say that this batter hits home runs 3/4 x's if you throw a fastball on a 3-1 count. Throw a change-up.

Batter: stat's say this pitcher throws a change-up 80% of the time on a 3-1 count. Take a pitch.

Every move is considered upon a statistic. What ever happened to letting a pitcher pitch his game? or letting a batter bat as he does?

What would Babe Ruth or Ty Cobb say about all this stat shit?


----------



## blues_n_cues

I just can't get into it this year & here's why-

Stewart Haas- Ryan Newman shafted to keep Danica,plus hire Kurt Bush & Kevin Harvick. I can't stand any of the 3 & even Tony is getting stupid lately (the Petty/Patrick duel race comments).

phantom & debris cautions- let's be real here Carl Edwards *needed* a win & NASCAR gave it to him. it's been done before w/ others too. 

win & your in- what a crock of horsesh*t. 
let's say "Danica "crash every damm race" Patrick or some "start & park" failure like Joe Nemechek just happens to be leading when the race rains out,or even a "road ringer" who races 2 races a year like Boris Said just happens to win one. they're automatically in the chase. BULLSH*T.

heck,under that scenario even an injury/illness replacement driver brought up from the Nationwide series could technically get into the chase when he doesn't even have a regular NASCAR ride.


----------



## Micky

I agree Blues, there is a lot of bull lately in NASCAR. My biggest beef is restrictor plates.

I mean, why even bother racing?

Plates intended to keep it safer? Get real. And that isn't even mentioning the idiots that just wreck others to keep them from winning.

And what is with JJ changing LEFT side tires at Bristol? I mean WTF? Who does that?
If you are only gonna get 2, get the 2 you NEED...


----------



## blues_n_cues

the deal w/ restrictor plates was originally an insurance thing. they couldn't get covered if cars exceeded 200 mph after someone's car went airborn down the straightaway @ Talladega doing around 220 years ago.


----------



## MarshallDog

Finally a win for Kyle!!!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I want to be a NASCAR fan.


----------



## Micky

They need to re-pave that track...


----------



## poeman33

Here are some T-shirts I want made up for Nascar
Anybody but Kyle! I hate that guy. Damn, I thought Tony might get it yesterday
Statistics are for losers. Yeah...I hate those stupid stats too. In the end, it's who wins the races.
Enough ****ing Rule Changes already. 

If it keeps going like this, and a different driver wins each race, I don't think that "WIN and your In" thing will happen. Aren't there restrictions to that ? I don't mind the chase...but you can't have half of the field eligible. It makes it a farce. It was better with the top ten.

IMO Danica is a decent driver. She's done well in other series. She had a pretty good year last year and showed some talent and promise. I mean...she even had the pole at Daytona last year. I don't know if it is a sophomore jinx, or all the pressure and bad vibes are getting to her. She sucks this year so far. She crashes waaaayyyyy too much.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Vinsanitizer said:


> I want to be a NASCAR fan.


 
Why? It's really pretty boring.


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> Why? It's really pretty boring.



Not as boring as a Baseball, Football, Golf or Basketball games...


----------



## Lo-Tek

MarshallDog said:


> Not as boring as a Baseball, Football, Golf or Basketball games...


 
I'd say they are all about the same. imo.
Pro sports are largely a waste of time. I was a bit surprised Vin would want to become a fan; he might be better off without.


----------



## poeman33

Lo-Tek said:


> Why? It's really pretty boring.



As evidenced in pretty well every race this year...you don't know who is going to win until the checkered flag falls. That's one of the reason's I like it.
"Bump and Run" means a completely different thing to Tony Stewart vs Tiger Woods, that's another.

Granted, some races are better than others. When you can't pass...it's boring. But they are the exception. I still find it the most exciting racing there is...and F1 the most boring. I'd rather watch kids at bumper cars than F1.

But everyone has their own likes. My God...millions of people around the world go crazy for soccer...zero zero ties...yeah that's exciting...


----------



## Lo-Tek

poeman33 said:


> As evidenced in pretty well every race this year...you don't know who is going to win until the checkered flag falls. That's one of the reason's I like it.
> "Bump and Run" means a completely different thing to Tony Stewart vs Tiger Woods, that's another.
> 
> Granted, some races are better than others. When you can't pass...it's boring. But they are the exception. I still find it the most exciting racing there is...and F1 the most boring. I'd rather watch kids at bumper cars than F1.
> 
> But everyone has their own likes. My God...millions of people around the world go crazy for soccer...zero zero ties...yeah that's exciting...


 
Zero to zero tie games sounds like hockey (at least in the old days); isn't it law that all Canadians love hockey?

I'd rather watch rally racing over all other forms even though there is no side by side racing. Every now and then the local dirt track is fun too.
Fvck the Nascar nation.  Stupid American walmarters.


----------



## blues_n_cues

I miss the old days- before the trophy girls or Miss Nascars started wearing those stupid firesuits. WTF...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Lo-Tek said:


> Zero to zero tie games sounds like hockey (at least in the old days); isn't it law that all Canadians love hockey?
> 
> I'd rather watch rally racing over all other forms even though there is no side by side racing. Every now and then the local dirt track is fun too.
> Fvck the Nascar nation.  Stupid American walmarters.



what about the figure 8 school bus w/ boat trailer racing?
now, THAT'S entertainment & totally redneck but I think that started up north though...


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> No shit!!! It's called MONEY and FAME affect. We see it all the time in this world, beautiful women who marry guys with looks completely out of their league or could be their Grandpa's BUT they love them because of who they are, its not because of their fame and fortune, I call bullshit on that! I Kyle wasn't rich and famous he would have a hard time getting laid in a Whore House...



his head reminds me of the cucumber from Veggie Tales.


----------



## poeman33

Lo-Tek said:


> Zero to zero tie games sounds like hockey (at least in the old days); isn't it law that all Canadians love hockey?
> 
> I'd rather watch rally racing over all other forms even though there is no side by side racing. Every now and then the local dirt track is fun too.
> Fvck the Nascar nation.  Stupid American walmarters.



Now hockey has "shootouts". They don't like ties period. I personally hate the shootout thing. It isn't a law that all of us Canadians love hockey. We are just better at it than anyone else, as we showed again at the Olympics 

And for the record...I NEVER shop at Walmart. I completely disagree with their business policies. There's a great documentary called the high cost of low prices...or something like that. It explains why. But that's another thread.


----------



## Lo-Tek

blues_n_cues said:


> what about the figure 8 school bus w/ boat trailer racing?
> now, THAT'S entertainment & totally redneck but I think that started up north though...


I've only seen the figure eight with two cars chained together....no school buses.


----------



## blues_n_cues

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6FGlxqPqW0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFy3-2pMvDY


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

What kinda money do these NASCAR drives make per season ?? Anyone know ?


----------



## poeman33

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> What kinda money do these NASCAR drives make per season ?? Anyone know ?



One **** of a lot more than me. I think most of the top level drivers get millions to drive, plus the endorsements. Danica might not be getting millions to drive, but you can be sure she is making a killing in endorsements.

Someone tweet Kyle and ask him how much it cost to get a woman like that? (yeah I know's that's bad...but I hate the little prick)


----------



## blues_n_cues

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> What kinda money do these NASCAR drives make per season ?? Anyone know ?



millions.
let's put it this way,the last place finisher in any given race makes about $75,00-$95,000 for that Sunday's work. that includes the "star & park" crap they pull.


----------



## blues_n_cues

poeman33 said:


> One **** of a lot more than me. I think most of the top level drivers get millions to drive, plus the endorsements. Danica might not be getting millions to drive, but you can be sure she is making a killing in endorsements.
> 
> Someone tweet Kyle and ask him how much it cost to get a woman like that? (yeah I know's that's bad...but I hate the little prick)




watch her some race where he either wrecks out or finishes 2nd or farther back then compare to when he wins. she goes absolutely nutz over that Sunday bonus check for the win.


----------



## MarshallDog

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> What kinda money do these NASCAR drives make per season ?? Anyone know ?



I believe Jr made somewheres around 27M last year and he is the highest. Check out this link to Forbes Highest Paid NASCAR Drivers...

http://www.tsmplug.com/richlist/highest-paid-nascar-drivers/


----------



## blues_n_cues

speaking of Nascar,this just in-
Richard Petty's wife Lynda dies at 72


----------



## Marshall Art

blues_n_cues said:


> speaking of Nascar,this just in-
> Richard Petty's wife Lynda dies at 72



I bet he hooks up with Danica now lol.


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> speaking of Nascar,this just in-
> Richard Petty's wife Lynda dies at 72



So sad...


----------



## poeman33

blues_n_cues said:


> speaking of Nascar,this just in-
> Richard Petty's wife Lynda dies at 72



Wow...that's too bad.


----------



## BlackSG91

Lo-Tek said:


> Zero to zero tie games sounds like hockey (at least in the old days); isn't it law that all Canadians love hockey?
> 
> I'd rather watch rally racing over all other forms even though there is no side by side racing. Every now and then the local dirt track is fun too.
> Fvck the Nascar nation.  Stupid American walmarters.



Butt they sure love makin' bacon' on Shakin' street. BTW, I hate hockey with a passion...especially the Toronto 'Make Ya Laffs'. Leafs fans are the most pathetic excuse for intelligent life-forms on this here planet ever.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqNMjZpSbnU[/ame]


----------



## yladrd61

I was when the 426 Hemi with No Restrictor Plate was still legal, and #43 will always be King Richard.


----------



## Micky

Restrictor plates make no sense anymore.


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Restrictor plates make no sense anymore.



I agree but they say/claim it is for driver and fan safety due to cars being able to reach speeds above 130 mph w/o the pates and things can get really wild and unsafe when a wreck happens.


----------



## MarshallDog

Kurt Busch is a phucking ass hole and needs his ass kicked, that little light weight bastard I hope Brad wrecks him and I love that he is haunting him bd!!!!


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> Kurt Busch is a phucking ass hole and needs his ass kicked, that little light weight bastard



What a douche...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

MarshallDog said:


> Kurt Busch is a phucking ass hole and needs his ass kicked, that little light weight bastard I hope Brad wrecks him and I love that he is haunting him bd!!!!



He's a former NASCAR Champion !


----------



## MarshallDog

Yeah, yeah, yeah he won and I don't want to hear it


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> What a douche...



Dos Putas.
both Kurt & Brad.


----------



## Marshall Art

Harvick got a top ten. I has a happy. Kurt and Kyle can eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MarshallDog said:


> Kurt Busch is a phucking ass hole and needs his ass kicked, that little light weight bastard I hope Brad wrecks him and I love that he is haunting him bd!!!!


I think Brad gave Kurt the tilt adjustment he needed to kick Jimmy's ass...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

I won't say a thing ... I will let the picture do the talking !


----------



## MarshallDog

Really, another rain delay until Monday wow! There has been a lot of these so far this year


----------



## Micky

4 out of 7 I think.

This is what happens when you start the season so early...


----------



## Marshall Art

I hope the Duck Dynasty gang comes back today.


----------



## poeman33

They are lucky there haven't been snow delays this year! and yeah...I hate both Busch brothers. Who was it years ago that bopped Kurt in the nose cause he pissed him off? The name escapes me at the moment. It was one of the older guys who is now retired.


----------



## Marshall Art

Jimmy Spencer.


----------



## Micky

Marshall Art said:


> I hope the Duck Dynasty gang comes back today.



They could stay home for all I care,
After one of them butchered the National Anthem...


----------



## Marshall Art

I've heard worse. I'd rather hear Missy's mediocre version than some fake ass auto tune garbage any day. I just started season four of Duck Dynasty and it's shaping up to the the best one yet.


----------



## Marshall Art

lol @Jeff Gordon


----------



## MarshallDog

Personally, I am not to happy that Lagano won. There is just something about him that I don't really care for, oh well. Hopefully they won't have rain issues this weeken.


----------



## blues_n_cues

a little clarification for The Chase "win & you're in" rule-
yes, win & you're in *BUT* they must remain in the top 30 in points.

that could still leave a whole lot of drivers they have to thin down somehow.


----------



## MarshallDog

I plan on having several  Saturday night as I sit back and watch the race so it better not get delayed or rained out again...


----------



## MarshallDog

Finally, no rain and the beers are tasting mighty good Go JJ, I hope!


----------



## Marshall Art

I hope Harvick doesn't have anymore mechanical failures.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MarshallDog said:


> Go JJ, I hope!


----------



## MarshallDog

Now that's a good one Dude, creativity, love it!!:


----------



## Marshall Art

Harvick with his second win of the year!


----------



## Micky

Marshall Art said:


> Harvick with his second win of the year!



And he is drinking a beer in the winners circle...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Harvick and his team earned that win ...the best car no question , and even better on 4 fresh tires !


----------



## MarshallDog

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Harvick and his team earned that win ...the best car no question , and even better on 4 fresh tires !



I agree, he was good all night.


----------



## Marshall Art

I can't believe JJ hasn't won a race yet.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Dale Jr had a pretty good points day , but just could not hang with Harvick at the end , he was just too strong for Jr's worn out tires ... 


It's crazy to see how many really good drivers/teams were way far back in the field at the end of the race .


If anyone thinks this NASCAR driving is easy , think again !


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Marshall Art said:


> I can't believe JJ hasn't won a race yet.



JJ ? 

I'm assuming you mean , Jimmy Johnson ...

I wouldn't worry about Jimmy and Chad , those guys never miss a party !


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Some of the veterans should really think about calling a day , don't you think .... Joe Nemechek for starters , he is always at the back of the field most races , if he finishes at all but , I certainly admire his tenacity , but not be competitive at all must get you down .


----------



## blues_n_cues

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Some of the veterans should really think about calling a day , don't you think .... Joe Nemechek for starters , he is always at the back of the field most races , if he finishes at all but , I certainly admire his tenacity , but not be competitive at all must get you down .


 
I used to think the same but $60-$90k for a start & park & have the rest of Sunday to screw off.. Hell,I'd do it too.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Some of the top driver's earn crazy coin to drive .... like Millions !!


----------



## Marshall Art

How is Gordon leading the points?


----------



## blues_n_cues

Marshall Art said:


> How is Gordon leading the points?


 
consistency,which *used *to be the key.
I don't even pay attention to the points until about mid August or early Sept.
with someone like Tony Stewart,Kyle Bush, or JJ who can whip out 3 wins in 4 weeks early season points don't matter much.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Yeah , the field is full of guys who can get it done ... 
My darkhorse pick would be Kasey Kahne !!
But most likely would be Dale Jr. or K. Bush imo .....


----------



## MarshallDog

Boogity, boogity, boogity , let's go racing at the Widow Maker and there is no rain in site and my beer is childed


----------



## Darth Federer

I just got a new "race car" so my interest is peaked in all things cars and racing. I haven't started tracking it yet but I can't wait. I almost got arrested for reckless driving the other night so I think some track time will pay off by getting the need for speed out of my system legally. In light of my new car I was inspired to watch the nascar race last week that ended with all kinds of wrecks and fistfights and that was great entertainment. Looking forward to rekindling an old passion of sorts. I always had fun manual transmission cars, like a GTI 16 valve, when I was younger but have driven a truck for a long time. I'll certainly be paying more attention to nascar and formula 1 racing this season.


----------



## MarshallDog

Congrats on the new car, what did you get?


----------



## Darth Federer

MarshallDog said:


> Congrats on the new car, what did you get?



I got an e92 m3. I'm very excited about it. Just got the exhaust upgraded and it's sounding awesome. Maybe when the warranty runs out I'll consider an ESS supercharger but will probably leave it alone until the warranty expires. It's a purchase that's been a couple years in the making and I couldn't be happier with the car. It's an absolute beast to drive with the naturally aspirated V8. I, of course, got a manual transmission. I test drove the DCT 7-speed automatic and it just didn't give me the engaged driving experience I was looking for. What are you rocking and do you do any track days?


----------



## Micky

Darth Federer said:


> I got an e92 m3. I'm very excited about it. Just got the exhaust upgraded and it's sounding awesome. Maybe when the warranty runs out I'll consider an ESS supercharger but will probably leave it alone until the warranty expires. It's a purchase that's been a couple years in the making and I couldn't be happier with the car. It's an absolute beast to drive with the naturally aspirated V8. I, of course, got a manual transmission. I test drove the DCT 7-speed automatic and it just didn't give me the engaged driving experience I was looking for. What are you rocking and do you do any track days?



Photos, or it's a Geo...


----------



## poeman33

Darth...are you taking a race driving course or anything? Waaayyyyyy back when when I was young and wanted to race motorcycles, I bought a bike just for the street class racing and took their course at the local track. I still remember that weekend vividly. Besides realizing just how fast you can take a corner...how to "feel" when your on the edge, how to enter and leave a corner...and just how quickly you can scare the shit out of yourself by one slight mistake. It's amazing just how much technique I remember from that.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Micky said:


> Photos, or it's a New Beetle...


 
fixed.


----------



## Micky

Lo-Tek said:


> fixed.



My middle son used to have a 3-cyl. Geo...
Could never find tires small enough for it.


----------



## Darth Federer

Micky said:


> Photos, or it's a Geo...



Indeed. Here she is. The only things I've done are tint the windows and upgrade the exhaust. The color is an individual color only available on M-badged cars. It's called Silverstone II Metallic. It has some cool hues to it in the changing light. It is mostly fully loaded minus a couple things like cold weather package, heated seats and premium sound. I generally find the car my favorite place to listen to music but I think I've had the stereo on about 3 times since I got it. Unfortunately the stereo interferes with the sweet engine and exhaust sounds. I find the auditory stimulation I get from the car sound is similar to the stimulation I get from my music gear.


----------



## Darth Federer




----------



## Darth Federer




----------



## Micky

Nice!


----------



## Darth Federer

poeman33 said:


> Darth...are you taking a race driving course or anything? Waaayyyyyy back when when I was young and wanted to race motorcycles, I bought a bike just for the street class racing and took their course at the local track. I still remember that weekend vividly. Besides realizing just how fast you can take a corner...how to "feel" when your on the edge, how to enter and leave a corner...and just how quickly you can scare the shit out of yourself by one slight mistake. It's amazing just how much technique I remember from that.



I do have a couple things scheduled to get more familiar with the car and learn its limits. It really is an amazing piece of engineering and probably the best bang for your buck in a performance car with some luxury. Driving it is akin to a drug rush. I'm doing an event at Road Atlanta that's sponsored by Porsche that should be fun and then I might go do the M driving experience at the BMW proving grounds in South Carolina. Who knows, maybe one day I'll have the coin to run it on the Nurburgring. Since I've been driving a large truck for the last 15 years or so this has been a great addition because I've always loved driving. I kept my paid off truck so I can keep my miles low on the m3. Plus, it's sucks gas like it's going out of style. Hence the large gas guzzler tax I got hit with when I bought it.


----------



## MarshallDog

Nice M3. I am a BMW fan also. My first BMW was a 98 black M3, then a 2003 330Ci, then my current 2007 335i. I bought it new and it only has 12056 miles on it and has never seen snow. Last summer I put the new rims on it and had the performance down pipes put on it and a stage I tune done to it. The turbo boost is running at 14 psi now compared to the stock 8 psi. It is now putting out 383 HP and 403 ft-lbs of torque at the wheels, it was chassi dyno'd so crank shaft HP is approximately 440. If I go to a stage 5 tune it would make about 550 HP at the wheels but then I will need a new clutch The thing is beyond sick. Last summer I smoked a ZO6 Vette, he was not happy. I don't think I will do any thing more to it because I have run out of traction, I can smoke the tires in 3rd gear at 35 mph by slamming the gas pedal down

BTW, me and my Wife went to Munich last September and visited the BMW Factory, museum, visitor center and did the Factory tour. The tour was unbelievable. I was speechless watching the robots build these cars and the technology behind these Bimmer, even my wife was impressed and she's really not a car nut.


----------



## Darth Federer

MarshallDog said:


> Nice M3. I am a BMW fan also. My first BMW was a 98 black M3, then a 2003 330Ci, then my current 2007 335i. I bought it new and it only has 12056 miles on it and has never seen snow. Last summer I put the new rims on it and had the performance down pipes put on it and a stage I tune done to it. The turbo boost is running at 14 psi now compared to the stock 8 psi. It is now putting out 383 HP and 403 ft-lbs of torque at the wheels, it was chassi dyno'd so crank shaft HP is approximately 440. If I go to a stage 5 tune it would make about 550 HP at the wheels but then I will need a new clutch The thing is beyond sick. Last summer I smoked a ZO6 Vette, he was not happy. I don't think I will do any thing more to it because I have run out of traction, I can smoke the tires in 3rd gear at 35 mph by slamming the gas pedal down
> 
> BTW, me and my Wife went to Munich last September and visited the BMW Factory, museum, visitor center and did the Factory tour. The tour was unbelievable. I was speechless watching the robots build these cars and the technology behind these Bimmer, even my wife was impressed and she's really not a car nut.


 
MarshallDog, that is too cool man. Sounds like a sweet car you got. I take it that is your fun weekend driver with such low miles? That's impressive. The 335 was very high on my list and it is an awesome car. I am amazed at what you can get out of the 335 or an m3 with a few modes. I find it shocking how well I hang with cars that you'd think would dust me. Ferraris(not sure what model it was but not a 458) Porsches...all day long. The way a performance BMW delivers power all the way through the rpm range is very impressive. I see you've definitely been bitten by the mod bug. I suspect I might be as well. I did just add the M performance exhaust. I've seen a tv show about the BMW factory and it is amazing how technologically advanced it is. I thought the paint process was one of the cooler things I saw. I do have a question for you. Did you get an integrated laser/radar detector installed? I'm debating it but it looks like a good one is very expensive. I was quoted above $3,000.


----------



## MarshallDog

Darth Federer said:


> MarshallDog, that is too cool man. Sounds like a sweet car you got. I take it that is your fun weekend driver with such low miles? That's impressive. The 335 was very high on my list and it is an awesome car. I am amazed at what you can get out of the 335 or an m3 with a few modes. I find it shocking how well I hang with cars that you'd think would dust me. Ferraris(not sure what model it was but not a 458) Porsches...all day long. The way a performance BMW delivers power all the way through the rpm range is very impressive. I see you've definitely been bitten by the mod bug. I suspect I might be as well. I did just add the M performance exhaust. I've seen a tv show about the BMW factory and it is amazing how technologically advanced it is. I thought the paint process was one of the cooler things I saw. I do have a question for you. Did you get an integrated laser/radar detector installed? I'm debating it but it looks like a good one is very expensive. I was quoted above $3,000.



No I don't think they are worth it. I like the standalone units. I use the Rocky Mounting radar detectors which actually jam those bastards. It is good but I think I might go with the Bell or Passport. The Valentine is supposed to be the best for a premium.

Also, I am about to order the Berger Motorsport dual cone inlet filter system. On the twin turbo it gives an additional 10 whp for only 95.00 bucks plus it makes the turbos sing more. I will have it dyno'd before and after. This system was reco'd by my tuner.


----------



## MarshallDog

Yes....Finally, JJ wins


----------



## Micky

It is good to see JG & JJ finally in the win list...


----------



## Lo-Tek

Micky said:


> It is good to see JG & JJ finally in the win list...


 
So true! the old DuPont 24 car, am I right?
Hey, how's Will Ferrel doing this year?


----------



## MarshallDog

Ha, I love That Movie...


----------



## Lo-Tek




----------



## MarshallDog

It's time to shake and bake....


----------



## MarshallDog

Who do you think will win today? I'm hoping for Bad Bradbor JJ May Kyle B. i am going to record it, way to nice to sit inside today...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Tony needs a win ..... maybe he'll pull it off ??


----------



## MarshallDog

Yeah JJ, my boy!!!!


----------



## CKCinMass

poeman33 said:


> kyle was the unforgivable one



asshat!


----------



## MarshallDog

CKCinMass said:


> asshat!



That's just not right...


----------



## MarshallDog

Darth Federer said:


> MarshallDog, that is too cool man. Sounds like a sweet car you got. I take it that is your fun weekend driver with such low miles? That's impressive. The 335 was very high on my list and it is an awesome car. I am amazed at what you can get out of the 335 or an m3 with a few modes. I find it shocking how well I hang with cars that you'd think would dust me. Ferraris(not sure what model it was but not a 458) Porsches...all day long. The way a performance BMW delivers power all the way through the rpm range is very impressive. I see you've definitely been bitten by the mod bug. I suspect I might be as well. I did just add the M performance exhaust. I've seen a tv show about the BMW factory and it is amazing how technologically advanced it is. I thought the paint process was one of the cooler things I saw. I do have a question for you. Did you get an integrated laser/radar detector installed? I'm debating it but it looks like a good one is very expensive. I was quoted above $3,000.



The guy that tuned my 335i built tuned and modded an 07 335i 4 door and currently holds the World Record for the most hp at the rear wheels which is 753 applause:! I went for a ride in it Thursday and all I can say is WTF, holy crap!!! Fast is an understatement, and it sounds like a jet with the larger top mount turbo screaming. He has the JB4 system installed, meth injection system installed, custom exhaust, high performance clutch street slicks on the back. It is bad ass and I actually feel like a bit blurry when we accelerated up to 120 mph at rocket speeds. 

Mine is going in this week for the Burger JB4 System, a re-tune and the Burger Motorsports Dual Cone Inlet filter system. Should get me up to about 400 hp at the rear wheels so about 440-450 hp at the crank.


----------



## poeman33

Good race yesterday.


----------



## Micky

poeman33 said:


> Good race yesterday.



Slept thru it. Good to hear that Dale Jr. is actually trying to win this year...


----------



## MarshallDog

Looks like JJ is getting his mojo back!


----------



## Micky

Mojo? I think at Michigan, everyone just gets out of his way...


----------



## blues_n_cues

it's just too predictable & boring now(2014). whoever is out front in clean air is poof,gone in the new car. it all depends on the late race caution/restart as to who wins.IMO.


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> it's just too predictable & boring now(2014). whoever is out front in clean air is poof,gone in the new car. it all depends on the late race caution/restart as to who wins.IMO.



I kind of feel that having a win to enter the chase is a good thin. It stops those too cautious drivers from just sitting back and always finishing in the top 10 and being able to win the championship.


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> I kind of feel that having a win to enter the chase is a good thin. It stops those too cautious drivers from just sitting back and always finishing in the top 10 and being able to win the championship.



I can get that but also,consistency *used to be* the key.
for example,a couple of the standings as of today-
Joey Logano is 9th w/ 2 wins,6 top 5's,& 9 top 10's,yet he has 3 DNFs.

meanwhile, 
Matt Kenseth is 5th in standings- 0 wins,6 top 5's,11 top 10's,& 1 DNF.

wins vs. DNFs + top finishes = 

we'll see what shakes out when it all resets.


----------



## Darth Federer

MarshallDog said:


> The guy that tuned my 335i built tuned and modded an 07 335i 4 door and currently holds the World Record for the most hp at the rear wheels which is 753 applause:! I went for a ride in it Thursday and all I can say is WTF, holy crap!!! Fast is an understatement, and it sounds like a jet with the larger top mount turbo screaming. He has the JB4 system installed, meth injection system installed, custom exhaust, high performance clutch street slicks on the back. It is bad ass and I actually feel like a bit blurry when we accelerated up to 120 mph at rocket speeds.
> 
> Mine is going in this week for the Burger JB4 System, a re-tune and the Burger Motorsports Dual Cone Inlet filter system. Should get me up to about 400 hp at the rear wheels so about 440-450 hp at the crank.



Damn man you are pulling out all the stops. I can't believe someone is getting 753whp out of a 335. That's awesome. Frankly I'd really like to throw on an ESS 650 supercharger but I think I'm going to wait until my warranty expires and then make that call. I'm curious about something though, if you could do it again, would you just get an m3? Spending some time on the m3 forum it seems a lot of guys shell out big bucks to upgrade a 335. I can't imagine the price difference being that big with all the work you've done to the 335. 

I did have my first track day a couple weeks ago. Although I drove a mustang instead of my m3. It was very fun but I had to go through all the safety classroom time too which gets a bit repetitive but I understand it's necessary. I was at Road Atlanta and I can't wait for my next track day which will be in mid August. There is a guy that I've seen out there a couple times with a supercharged black e92 m3 and he dusts everybody. Ran into Des White out there too. Former NFL player. He's good and drives a sweet GT3.


----------



## MarshallDog

Darth Federer said:


> Damn man you are pulling out all the stops. I can't believe someone is getting 753whp out of a 335. That's awesome. Frankly I'd really like to throw on an ESS 650 supercharger but I think I'm going to wait until my warranty expires and then make that call. I'm curious about something though, if you could do it again, would you just get an m3? Spending some time on the m3 forum it seems a lot of guys shell out big bucks to upgrade a 335. I can't imagine the price difference being that big with all the work you've done to the 335.
> 
> I did have my first track day a couple weeks ago. Although I drove a mustang instead of my m3. It was very fun but I had to go through all the safety classroom time too which gets a bit repetitive but I understand it's necessary. I I was at Road Atlanta and I can't wait for my next track day which will be in mid August. There is a guy that I've seen out there a couple times with a supercharged black e92 m3 and he dusts everybody. Ran into Des White out there too. Former NFL player. He's good and drives a sweet GT3.



Well, good question...I love M3's also and my first BMW was 98 M3 years ago. The reason I went with the 335i was because in 07 I wanted twin turbos, love the sound and the ride is a bit smoother. I only have 1500.00 into it. I would like to have one of each, I do think BMW did not do justice to the 2015 M3, it's the same engine I have just tuned up to 425 HP. I would rather have yours with the V8...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

I had no idea that NASCAR's Tony Stewart could play guitar this well , and he's a Van Halen freak too !!! Who knew !!!!!  



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iThOQL2YA8w[/ame]


----------



## poeman33

Tony, you're my favourite driver but...a green guitar? Thank God that is an old video and I hope he has matured by now


----------



## blues_n_cues

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> I had no idea that NASCAR's Tony Stewart could play guitar this well , and he's a Van Halen freak too !!! Who knew !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PWE Event Horizon 3-Doug Rappoport-Charvel - YouTube


----------



## MarshallDog

Man some guys have all the luck, playing guitar, driving fast cars, smokin big cigars and banging hot pussy, really...and they get paid for it, a lot I might add, who said life is not fair

Love Tony...


----------



## MarshallDog

Is this really Tony? Why can't I find this video on YouTube no matter what I search for? What am I missing?


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> Is this really Tony? Why can't I find this video on YouTube no matter what I search for? What am I missing?



'cause it's not Tony,it's Doug Rappaport. says right there on the vid but it had me going for a couple too.

he doesn look like he knows what he's doing though-


----------



## Darth Federer

MarshallDog said:


> Well, good question...I love M3's also and my first BMW was 98 M3 years ago. The reason I went with the 335i was because in 07 I wanted twin turbos, love the sound and the ride is a bit smoother. I only have 1500.00 into it. I would like to have one of each, I do think BMW did not do justice to the 2015 M3, it's the same engine I have just tuned up to 425 HP. I would rather have yours with the V8...



I agree completely on the new m3/m4. If the Europeans keep trying to improve gas mileage and mitigate carbon emissions for their performance cars they are going to find themselves getting whooped at the track by American cars. The new corvettes, the Camaro lr1 and the new mustang gt350 are all great track cars. The latter 2 being very affordable when you consider it hangs very well with a stock m3 on the track. I'm really glad I found my car when I did. There is no substitute for that v8 screaming at 8400rpms. I do like the low end torque of the 335 though which is why I think throwing an ESS supercharger on my car would be serious fun.


----------



## Micky

Gordon dominating at the Brickyard... Just like 20 years ago...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> Gordon dominating at the Brickyard... Just like 20 years ago...



did my best to nap through it....


----------



## blues_n_cues

this just in-
Carl Edwards out @ Roush Fenway after this year.
Roush Fenway Racing announces '15 lineup, confirms Edwards out | FOX Sports

maybe Tony will drop Danica....(I wish)


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> this just in-
> Carl Edwards out @ Roush Fenway after this year.
> Roush Fenway Racing announces '15 lineup, confirms Edwards out | FOX Sports
> 
> maybe Tony will drop Danica....(I wish)



Wow, why the hell would RFR drop him and keep some of the others unless he simply can't afford him anymore? Maybe another team offered him a lot more?

I laugh at Danica, shes marginal at best but because she is a so so looking woman in NASCAR she gets a lot of spot light, funny how that works!


----------



## MarshallDog

JR is having a good year for a change Matter of fact, so is Gordan.


----------



## blues_n_cues

I'm pretty much over it for the year...

@ least Kese-lousy got wrecked.lol


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Looks like Tony Stewart is in trouble...

Police investigating sprint-car incident involving three-time NASCAR champion Tony Stewart | FOX Sports

Sounds like he ran a guy over, who got out of his car to confront him about some racing contact. The race was cancelled, the guy taken to the hospital & the police are investigating...

Not a very smart move. Wonder if he'll be racing tomorrow?

...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I guess the guy was DOA:



> The Ontario County (N.Y.) Sheriff’s Office confirmed that the victim, whom it did not name, was declared dead on arrival at the hospital, according to a reporter who was at the sheriff's news conference.Povero identifies Tony Stewart as hitting driver on the track. Driver was transported by ambulance. Driver was dead on arrival.
> — Prescott Rossi (@PrescottRossi)  August 10, 2014​


Tony Stewart hits, kills walking driver on sprint-car track - NASCAR - Sporting News

Doesn't necessarily look on purpose...

(*WARNING!* - shows death of a person)
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QJdBd0437U[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

that's why these guys shouldn't walk out onto the track to confront each other like that.
it was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

agree! when the story 1st broke (even the text w/ the video) it made it seem like they were stopped & the guy approached Tony & he aimed & gunned it. All the headlines were about Tony's temper, yadda yadda. But, also, they weren't reporting much, wouldn't confirm his name, nor the severity of the injuries. Heck, just before they finally made the announcement of his death, they were saying they heard he suffered life threatening injuries, when reportedly, before that, the sherrif made the announcement.

Don't know what Tony was thinking, hard to tell intent. He's got a long time to think about it. Not a pleasant thought...


----------



## blues_n_cues

probably the usual reaction,gunned it to get away from the guy but hit him instead when the backside kicked out.


----------



## Frodebro

blues_n_cues said:


> that's why these guys shouldn't walk out onto the track to confront each other like that.
> it was bound to happen sooner or later.



Damn straight. If he would have kept his cool and stayed in the car until the track was clear, he would still be alive right now. Losing your temper and running around on a track while the cars are still in motion is pretty much a Darwin Award move.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Frodebro said:


> Damn straight. If he would have kept his cool and stayed in the car until the track was clear, he would still be alive right now. Losing your temper and running around on a track while the cars are still in motion is pretty much a Darwin Award move.



I remember a NASCAR race a while back where I think Keselowski went to punch someone in their car on pitroad & the car sped up & wrecked the car in front of them.

I tried looking it up but if you just search trackside fight or pitroad fight there's a buttload of them.lol


----------



## MarshallDog

Wow, regardless of what happens, Tony is up for some legal shit now! The law suits will be flying and the scumbag lawyers are probably lined up a mile long trying to get the case and see what kind of money they can suck out of Tony.


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> Wow, regardless of what happens, Tony is up for some legal shit now! The assist will be flying and the scumbag lawyers are probably lined up a mile long trying to get the case and see what kind of money they can suck out of Tony.



you know it. 
the f*cking media is making a big deal out of him racing today but what they don't understand is the financial & championship ramifications if he doesn't @ least start. not to mention that Watkin's Glen is one of Tony's best tracks to run w/ a NASCAR record 5 wins.

how can he *not* race today...

p.s.-even Wikipedia has already updated w/ last night's accident.sheesh...
Tony Stewart - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

However, on August 9, 2014, Stewart's car struck an on-foot driver, Kevin Ward Jr., under caution after the two collided on track during a sprint car race at Canandaigua Motorsports Park; Ward died from his injuries.[43] The incident took place the night before Stewart was scheduled to compete at nearby Watkins Glen International in the Cheez-It 355 for the Sprint Cup Series.


----------



## poeman33

Tony can have a temper, but I'm sure he would have avoided the guy if at all possible. What was the guy thinking? Walking on a racetrack while cars raced around? And it's not like it was Daytona...it's a small oval. I'm sorry the guy was killed, but there is no way that is Tony's fault. I can imagine how bad he feels...but racing is probably the best thing for him to do today.


----------



## Micky

I don't think he will race today...


----------



## SonVolt

Racing today would make him look insensitive, possibly ruining his future endorsements. I'm sure him not racing today is a PR decision more than anything.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> I don't think he will race today...



so far the team says he is.
but then Zippy just said-
http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...ce-watkins-glen-regan-smith-cheez-it-355.html

Zipadelli announced that Nationwide Series driver Regan Smith will fill in for Stewart, driving the No. 14 Chevrolet.

This story will be updated.


----------



## levelx43

NASCAR being what it is today will probably have no choice but to suspend Tony for the season.
There was no need for him to hit the gas going past that kid.
He was probably going what, 30 mph when it happened?
He would have been past him in another second anyway!
No reason to speed up!
Tony had to have seen him!
Why did he not go low?
But at the same time that kid had no reason to be out of his car and confronting another driver.
25 years ago NASCAR may have had a different take on this.
Not these days.
Tiger Woods lost $50 million in sponsorships for having sex with a woman other than his wife.
Sponsorship and image are EVERYTHING in NASCAR.
It's a sad turn of events for all involved.
My thoughts go to the family of that kid.
RIP.


----------



## SonVolt

It's a dirt track, you turn by speeding up. There was also a car in front of Tony so we don't know if he saw the kid or not.


----------



## blues_n_cues

I seriously doubt NASCAR would suspend Tony. it was obviously an accident.
just so everyone is clear,sprint car racing is not the same as NASCAR Sprint Cup racing. NASCAR has nothing to do with it.

this was Lucas Oil/Empire Super Sprint Series-
Empire Super Sprints


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'm personally leaning towards it being the kid's fault. An unfortunate event, but the rules of any racing organization are, if you get in a crash, unless your vehicle is on fire, stay in your vehicle, until some official gives you clearance to get out. If your vehicle is on fire, then get out as you can & get to a place of safety.

None of those would seem to say, go run out onto the track of oncoming traffic & act like a madman...

I heard today, that a witness said it looked like he was trying to punch/hit Tony's window. If that were the case, it would put him in harms way, because of the protruding tires on these vehicles. I think this is also why the police want as many video angles as they can get, so they can verify all of the statements, which many seem outrageous, even though, at 1st, some of the outrageous statements seem to be shown true, as in the video posted...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm personally leaning towards it being the kid's fault.
> 
> I think this is also why the police want as many video angles as they can get, so they can verify all of the statements, which many seem outrageous, even though, at 1st, some of the outrageous statements seem to be shown true, as in the video posted...



yeah,kinda like the original news article that's been reprinted by every media agency there is. 
first they interview the driver's friend then a "racing fan" that said what Tony should have done & what they interpreted it as.

yeah,like I'm gonna take that "fan's" word @ face value...


----------



## Frodebro

I just don't get how people can even attempt to throw this one on Stewart. The kid got pissed off for getting pushed into the wall, jumps out of his car, and runs out onto the track-and from the video I have seen he appeared oblivious to everything going on around him as he sought out Stewart's car and then made a beeline straight for it. He was pissed off and not thinking clearly, and unfortunately it cost him his life.

That's about the same thing as somebody jumping in front of a train, and people trying to pin the blame on the engineer for not swerving to avoid the jumper.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

well, if you follow that video, to youtube & read what it says, it's all about "Tony's temper causing him to run over the guy" 

When I read the 1st initial reports, interesting is that the video was already released & most reporters had seen it, but, the impression given was, that they were stopped (because of the caution), the guy approached Tony's vehicle, then Tony aimed & gunned it, hitting him. There was no indication of how bad it was at that point. But, as time went on & discussion of love/hate for Stewart in this, people were throwing around that he was killed, that he was run over, not just hit, etc.

I don't know if there was an organized refrain from the media, but, they were rather slow & sloppy in their reporting of this, which has led to much of the controversy.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's the story from the video:



> *Published on Aug 9, 2014*
> EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0F9V...
> NASCAR driver Tony Stewart’s famous temper has struck again, this time on a dirt track in New York, just north of Watkins Glen, where Stewart was to race this weekend. Stewart and fellow driver, Kevin Ward, got into an altercation during a sprint car race. According to reports, Ward approached Stewart to confront him and Stewart clipped Ward with his car, sending Ward flying through the air and then laying motionless when he landed. Ward was taken to a local hospital and was listed in serious condition.


albiet revised from the original...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> well, if you follow that video, to youtube & read what it says, it's all about "Tony's temper causing him to run over the guy"
> 
> When I read the 1st initial reports, interesting is that the video was already released & most reporters had seen it, but, the impression given was, that they were stopped (because of the caution), the guy approached Tony's vehicle, then Tony aimed & gunned it, hitting him. There was no indication of how bad it was at that point. But, as time went on & discussion of love/hate for Stewart in this, people were throwing around that he was killed, that he was run over, not just hit, etc.
> 
> I don't know if there was an organized refrain from the media, but, they were rather slow & sloppy in their reporting of this, which has led to much of the controversy.



that's the thing today,that vid was probably uploaded to YT & had comments before the guy was even pronounced @ the hospital. everything these days is instantly judged in the media,and by media I mean social media/tweets/comments before professional media even knows about it.


----------



## Frodebro

Dogs of Doom said:


> here's the story from the video:
> 
> 
> albiet revised from the original...



Did they have Stevie Wonder write that story? It is completely inaccurate compared to what the video clearly shows.

Gotta just love media sensationalism.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the sad thing is the MSM just parroted that, for a while...


----------



## Frodebro

Dogs of Doom said:


> the sad thing is the MSM just parroted that, for a while...



And people are taking those stories to be the gospel truth, in spite of the fact that the video is everywhere and clearly shows exactly how it played out. Simply amazing.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Frodebro said:


> And people are taking those stories to be the gospel truth, in spite of the fact that the video is everywhere and clearly shows exactly how it played out. Simply amazing.



no,most pro internet media & tv media I saw early this morning froze the vid right as the 45 passes due to the pussification of the general public.
you never actually saw Tony hit the guy and you really didn't even see his car before the vid froze. only the YT uncut vid showed the whole thing.


----------



## Frodebro

blues_n_cues said:


> no,most pro internet media & tv media I saw early this morning froze the vid right as the 45 passes due to the pussification of the general public.
> you never actually saw Tony hit the guy and you really didn't even see his car before the vid froze. only the YT uncut vid showed the whole thing.



Another forum that I disrupt regularly has a thread with the uncut video posted, yet many responses show contempt for Stewart for either intentionally running over Ward, or else not swerving to avoid him. Nobody seems interested in educating themselves on what really happened, or just how tricky sprint cars are to control in the dirt.


----------



## MarshallDog

They are going to go after Tony because he is a millionaire and the other guy isn't. I watched the video 4 times and it actually looks to me that Tony tried to swerve and miss him. There is no evidence that he purposely tried to hit him. WTF was that young cocky phuck doing walking out there?? It is clear that others tried to miss him also. Maybe he should have been smarter and not been trying to act like a tough guy walking into traffic? The scumbag, ass sucking, low life, magot, garbage eating lawyers will make money off this and put Tony through hell.


----------



## Frodebro

MarshallDog said:


> They are going to go after Tony because he is a millionaire and the other guy isn't. I watched the video 4 times and it actually looks to me that Tony tried to swerve and miss him. There is no evidence that he purposely tried to hit him. WTF was that young cocky phuck doing walking out there?? It is clear that others tried to miss him also. Maybe he should have been smarter and not been trying to act like a tough guy walking into traffic? The scumbag, ass sucking, low life, magot, garbage eating lawyers will make money off this and put Tony through hell.



Tony is also known for his temper, which the media is already jumping all over. Temper or not, I seriously doubt even the angriest driver would lose it so far as to try to run over somebody who is running around on the track. Plus, people might want to seriously consider that display of temper that Ward exhibited right before it got him killed. Not saying he deserved to die, just saying that it was HIS temper that put him in harm's way, not Stewart's.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the thing though, last night (this morning), while the video was available, the news made no mention of it, but stuck w/ the "temper" story. Then yes, the love/hate wars broke out. (even on the news site discussions)


----------



## MarshallDog

levelx43 said:


> NASCAR being what it is today will probably have no choice but to suspend Tony for the season.
> There was no need for him to hit the gas going past that kid.
> He was probably going what, 30 mph when it happened?
> He would have been past him in another second anyway!
> No reason to speed up!
> Tony had to have seen him!
> Why did he not go low?
> But at the same time that kid had no reason to be out of his car and confronting another driver.
> 25 years ago NASCAR may have had a different take on this.
> Not these days.
> Tiger Woods lost $50 million in sponsorships for having sex with a woman other than his wife.
> Sponsorship and image are EVERYTHING in NASCAR.
> It's a sad turn of events for all involved.
> My thoughts go to the family of that kid.
> RIP.



My thoughts go to Tony!! No one knows what Tony saw and how these cars handle for sure. But, it was a clear conscious decision for the kid to walk out onto a busy dirt track under caution with authority, he was not acting in a cautious state...that's a fact and it cost him his life now Tony will pay. This could have happened to anyone of the drivers...responsibility for your actions and this kid bit off more than he could chew...


----------



## Frodebro

Dogs of Doom said:


> the thing though, last night (this morning), while the video was available, the news made no mention of it, but stuck w/ the "temper" story. Then yes, the love/hate wars broke out. (even on the news site discussions)



I wouldn't be surprised at all if the media was trying to get as much mileage out of Stewart's reputation as they could before finally getting around to "uncovering the truth."

Dorks.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

What a terrible thing that happened !!! 

I hear Tony's mess over this situation ..... anyone would be !!!


----------



## slide222

don't know anything much about nascar, i'm a massive F1 fan, but this tony seems like a nasty piece of a human example , after watching this many times and he sped up sending the back end out on purpose therefore hitting running over this guy who was acting like an idiot , but is that enough to try to run him over on purpose , and at the end of the day this tony guy is a pro racing driver - I hope it ends his career-nasty barstard


----------



## poeman33

slide222 said:


> don't know anything much about nascar, i'm a massive F1 fan, but this tony seems like a nasty piece of a human example , after watching this many times and he sped up sending the back end out on purpose therefore hitting running over this guy who was acting like an idiot , but is that enough to try to run him over on purpose , and at the end of the day this tony guy is a pro racing driver - I hope it ends his career-nasty barstard



I've been a Tony Stewart fan for a long time. He has this image of having a temper...but it really not so much of a temper, but more of just saying and doing what is on his mind. If he thinks someone is an idiot, he will call him on it. Has he got into shoving matches? Of course...every Nascar driver has. Most people ignore the charity work and time he gives without fanfare. He wants it that way. Some people are "look at me...I'm being nice" He is the opposite. He doesn't want people to see all that.

I watched the video. Tony did not try to hit the guy. Others also had to avoid him at the same time. They were not going slow at the time...the were still at a pretty good speed, and turning the rear end out is how you turn a dirt track car. This wasn't Nascar Sprint Cup on a paved oval, dirt track racing is completely different. F1 cars maneuver ten times better than a Sprint Cup car, which have way more maneuverability than a dirt car. You can't compare the driving style. The guy ran at Tony's car while race cars were going around a dirt track. Other cars almost hit him before Tony's did. There is a reason they tell drivers to stay in their cars. That's the reason. You put yourself in harms way and you can get killed. It is an awful thing to happen to a young man, and I feel for his family. But to say Tony tried to hit the guy is just wrong. He might have duked it out with him in the pits...but he did not try to hit him on the racetrack with his car. Tony often gets an undeserved bad guy image...but he likes it that way. But he is not a murderer. It was just a tragic accident that he couldn't avoid. It it was at all possible for him to avoid the guy, he would have.


----------



## blues_n_cues

slide222 said:


> don't know anything much about nascar, i'm a massive F1 fan, but this tony seems like a nasty piece of a human example , after watching this many times and he sped up sending the back end out on purpose therefore hitting running over this guy who was acting like an idiot , but is that enough to try to run him over on purpose , and at the end of the day this tony guy is a pro racing driver - I hope it ends his career-nasty barstard



I'm going to go ahead & call BS right here. I'm not taking up for Tony but evidently you have only been watching the recent media & reading "fan" comments over this situation & have no clue about Tony Stewart,Stewart-Haas Racing,the Tony Stewart foundation or anything else about the man. 

the mass & social media has done it's job well.

just so you know his whole story-
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFN7gZeoOyw]NASCAR Tony Stewart Documentary: Smoke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blues_n_cues

the main problem w/ this recent incident is this-
these kids see this on tv every week & think it's acceptable behavior-
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbFp0KIAnKQ]NASCAR Tempers (rarer incidents) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qisxdg0_t3k]NASCAR Tempers 2 - YouTube[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze764pE6H6M[/ame]


----------



## slide222

thanks for putting that on , i'm having a loud jam at the mo , and I have to turn down when wifey gets back , so i'll watch that later


----------



## slide222

nascar is a bit bash bash , drivers using their car to openly push people off on the corners . I didn't realise it was like that 
..........the only driver I have heard of is Montoya (I believe he did this !- I might be wrong ), and he had way more talent than what is needed to do this type of racing . 
.....sorry but i'm not converted - F1 shows the best drivers against the best , and I love the technical side too.
......back to the incident - has anybody got footage from the other side , because from this side it can be read either way , and from the other side would show much more


----------



## SonVolt

F1 is boring though.


----------



## slide222

visually , but its racing in terms of tenths of a second , and when you fully understand it ,like everything else its much more interesting .

the racing this year is superb , great moves by hugely talented drivers that have to be set up over a few laps , and if you make the slightest mistake and lose a little time that work has to redone to catch back up and try again , and the tracks that F1 drive are real tracks , with ever track very different -not much biff bashing in this sport and surviving. nascar looks like banger racing

interesting F1 facts 
...........f1 cars could ride upside down at speeds of 140 mph and above, such is the downforce levels , and I believe they can reach 100 mph and stop in something like under 3 seconds , they have top speeds of over 200 mph , and tracks rubber in over the weekend and just get faster and faster - this is particulary evenident in F1 more than other motor sports - the grip these cars have is unreal , and so are cornering speeds . the best drivers in the best cars can really hang their arses out and LEAN into a corner with out sliding - sliding looks good but actually loose's time and makes the lap slower and is never what they try to do , and the g's are huge -these guys have to be very very fit - the old days of F1 are long gone


----------



## SonVolt

That's all very impressive but I'm just not a fan of racing against the clock. Driver against driver - in real time - is way more exciting.


----------



## levelx43

As far as saying that dirt cars turn by speeding up is partly true.
Yes. At speed .
Lets be frank, they have steering wheels.
And breaks to stop or slow down to avoid hitting things.
Tony is a great driver! No doubt about it!
One question I'd like to see answered is, Did Tony even see the guy?
Wasn't it at Bristol some years ago that Tony did this same kind of thing?
Getting out of his car & throwing his helmet into Kenseth's window?
Not that racing needs any more rules but, let's make the drivers think twice about getting out of their car.
Dock them race points for getting out of their car while on track and confronting a fellow driver.
Zero points for that race. No prize money given.
Or getting out before a safety car arrives.
Maybe throw an immediate red flag if a driver gets out too soon.
Apply that to all racing series. 
Indy, Nascar, dirt, WoO.


----------



## SonVolt

If they're serious about safety, why not just suspend the driver for the year? I guarantee zero drivers will be getting out of their car or throwing helmets after that.


----------



## blues_n_cues

levelx43 said:


> Wasn't it at Bristol some years ago that Tony did this same kind of thing?
> Getting out of his car & throwing his helmet into Kenseth's window?
> .



they've all done it. well,most of them. 
hell,it's how NASCAR became so popular,it was because of a televised wreck/fight @ Daytona-

I still love that line-"he tried to punch my helmet with his face"..
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXbHQtZH8dE]NASCAR - The Infamous Fistfight - Daytona 500 1979 - YouTube[/ame]




thinking about it & watching the news this morning I came to 2 conclusions-

1) if it had been Dale Earnhardt jr. that hit that kid people would be saying "oh poor Dale",throwing roses @ his feet,& offering him free grief counseling.

2) if it was Kyle Busch people would have burned his house down by now.lol


----------



## blues_n_cues

slide222 said:


> nascar is a bit bash bash , drivers using their car to openly push people off on the corners . I didn't realise it was like that
> ..........the only driver I have heard of is Montoya (I believe he did this !- I might be wrong ), and he had way more talent than what is needed to do this type of racing .
> .....sorry but i'm not converted - F1 shows the best drivers against the best , and I love the technical side too.
> ......back to the incident - has anybody got footage from the other side , because from this side it can be read either way , and from the other side would show much more



Montoya was a good open wheel driver but he didn't have the talent to play in NASCAR. that's why he's not there anymore.
his first 3 years he wrecked everybody on the track @ least once. 

stock car driving takes more brute force & sheer muscle power & stamina to drive than F1 or Indy because of the car weight & heat inside the car.
btw,Tony was pretty good in open wheelers before NASCAR. his number #14 was "approved" for him by A.J.Foyt,the original #14.


----------



## slide222

well I can certainly see why nascar drivers need to be beefy and butch , but not sure the skill level is higher tho- I guess we will not agree on that 1, lol


----------



## SonVolt

NASCAR never was a gentleman's sport like F1. It's history is firmly rooted in poor Southern charm and ingenuity. Some would say "redneck"... I did too until I went to a race. It was awesome.


----------



## blues_n_cues

slide222 said:


> well I can certainly see why nascar drivers need to be beefy and butch lol




Mark Martin-definitely not beefy.





now Tony on the other hand is sponsored by Burger King..





then there's Michael Waltrip (in white) who is about 6'5 or 6'6-
I don't know how he gets in & out of the car...






as far as talent,you never see open wheelers racing bunched up or drafting bumpers like stock cars and name one F1 driver that has run the Indy 500 then flown 4 hours to go run the Coca-Cola 600.
answer is ZERO.
a few NASCAR guys have done it including Tony who did it twice.
that's 1100 miles @ over 200mph. 

not arguing,just educating. there's a lot more to stockcar racing than muscling the car left for a couple hours.


----------



## SonVolt

that booty sure is though


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> I'm going to go ahead & call BS right here. I'm not taking up for Tony but evidently you have only been watching the recent media & reading "fan" comments over this situation & have no clue about Tony Stewart,Stewart-Haas Racing,the Tony Stewart foundation or anything else about the man.
> 
> the mass & social media has done it's job well.
> 
> just so you know his whole story-
> NASCAR Tony Stewart Documentary: Smoke - YouTube



+1 Blues and Crues

And why would Tony be mad at this guy, Tony wasn't the one wrecked...wtf, where do these media stains get their crap from??


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> +1 Blues and Crues
> 
> And why would Tony be mad at this guy, Tony wasn't the one wrecked...wtf, where do these media stains get their crap from??



yeah,funny how Dale Sr. is now revered as a god but when he was alive he was the most sh*t stirrin' sumbich on the track & almost borerline cheater in a lot of old drivers eyes.

it's the mass media & the perspective they want you to have...

like I said up the thread,if this had happened to a driver like Dale jr. or Jeff Gordon, or Jimmy Johnson, or one of the other guys that don't have bad reps-even though J.J. & Gordon have both been in occassional trackside fights too..


----------



## poeman33

To me, F1 is about the car, not the driver. Yes there are lots of fans, but I'm not one of them. I used to watch all the time, but it's got so damn boring. I remember one race where the car on the pole got passed in the first corner on the first lap, and the announcer literally said..."that's it, the race is over" But what is really sad, is that he was right.

Gilles Villenueve was the champion of F1 for awhile, and while he is Canadian, and it was nice for a Canadian lad to be champ, it was still more about the car than his abilities as a driver. That has been proved by his lack of success after he lost that ride. I also remember when he was battling for the championship and Schumacher tried to bump into him. They were talking about trying to charge Michael with attempted murder, which was nuts. It's a different sport, but it's not for me. I would much rather watch Nascar.

I use to race motorcycles, and while road racing may be more interesting on a bike...every driver that has done Nascar and even Indy has said that driving on an oval is one **** of a lot harder than it looks. It's its own art form. 

...and Mark Martin may be small, but his workout ethic was as rigorous as any athlete. You have to be in shape to drive those cars. He also developed his own unique grip to get through the corners. Look at pictures of Danica when she first started racing Nascar, and look at her now. Look at her neck muscles. She didn't get that by doing hair commercials


----------



## mtm105

Frodebro said:


> I just don't get how people can even attempt to throw this one on Stewart. The kid got pissed off for getting pushed into the wall, jumps out of his car, and runs out onto the track-and from the video I have seen he appeared oblivious to everything going on around him as he sought out Stewart's car and then made a beeline straight for it. He was pissed off and not thinking clearly, and unfortunately it cost him his life.
> 
> That's about the same thing as somebody jumping in front of a train, and people trying to pin the blame on the engineer for not swerving to avoid the jumper.


 
Yep, Tony cut the kid off. Some would consider it something of an honor. Didn't do a lot of damage. 

Then after taking a lap, it looks like Tony swerved his steering wheel after hearing/feeling a large thump. Track looks lit OK, and you can see him clearly in black suit. Tony might have come around the curve last second thinking "I hope this damn kid clears out of the way or he's going to get hit!" Only an idiot would think that Stewart deliberately tried to hit him.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Tony Stewart will not race this weekend in aftermath of Ward Jr. death | FOX Sports


----------



## blues_n_cues

mtm105 said:


> Yep, Tony cut the kid off. Some would consider it something of an honor. Didn't do a lot of damage.
> 
> Then after taking a lap, it looks like Tony swerved his steering wheel after hearing/feeling a large thump. Track looks lit OK, and you can see him clearly in black suit. Tony might have come around the curve last second thinking "I hope this damn kid clears out of the way or he's going to get hit!" Only an idiot would think that Stewart deliberately tried to hit him.



to reiterate-
http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/72050-tony-stewart-what-do-you-guys-think-2.html#post1167342

if everyone would watch the vid again a few times CLOSELY:

from 00:07-00:10-
when Tony supposedly dumps the guy into the wall,you can clearly see that the front tires are still to the right then straight & back to the right(into the turn) and Tony's car is sliding up the track. he did not intentionally dump the kid. the kid chose a bad time & place to try the pass.
in any motor sport you do not try to pass on the outside when the inside car is coming out of the turn and has the corner by 3/4 of a car length.

@ 00:34-00:35 you hear "a" car rev but Tony's car is not even in the frame,yet people that weren't even there say it was Tony Stewart speeding up.


----------



## SonVolt

Have there been any updates on this over the last few days? Seems like Robin Williams passing has made this all but a distant memory.


----------



## Grenade

Investigation ongoing. Let all involved heal in their own way and time.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

NASCAR announces new safety rules | Fox News


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> NASCAR announces new safety rules | Fox News



long overdue but they should have included pit road too.


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> long overdue but they should have included pit road too.



Yup!!


----------



## MarshallDog

Man, is Gordan having a good year or what!


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> Man, is Gordan having a good year or what!



Oh yeah!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Tony out again this week.
Tony Stewart out for Bristol race

Carl Edwards goes to Joe Gibbs racing.
Carl Edwards to join Joe Gibbs Racing in 2015


----------



## Vinsanitizer

If NASCAR was anywhere within 50 miles of me I'd be all " Yay NASCAR!!!!!!!" and stuff.
But the reality is it's more like 2,700 miles away from me. 

Closest we got around here is a Go Kart track about 20 miles away. They go a whopping 15mph if you count gravity around the turns.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Vinsanitizer said:


> If NASCAR was anywhere within 50 miles of me I'd be all " Yay NASCAR!!!!!!!" and stuff.
> But the reality is it's more like 2,700 miles away from me.
> 
> Closest we got around here is a Go Kart track about 20 miles away. They go a whopping 15mph if you count gravity around the turns.



where are you this time? Hawaii?


----------



## poeman33

Hey...I'm in Canada and have been a fan forever. They had a Busch race once years ago that I remember seeing. I have no idea if it was official or not...but holy crap what a difference to the other stock cars I was watching. The speeds they could get around that small oval track were amazing. I can only imagine what it must be like at Daytona. But it's still good on TV. And the drivers have personalities that makes the sport more interesting to me.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

blues_n_cues said:


> where are you this time? Hawaii?


Still stuck in NY 
My mom recently passed away so I'm taking care of my dad, can't leave him here alone by himself. Sometimes things don't work out the way you plan. Oh well, life goes on.

I'll get to TN whenever. Maybe I'll just kidnap my dad, wrap him in duct tape, and ship him down to TN with me. He'll have no choice then. Mwaahahaha!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Vinsanitizer said:


> Still stuck in NY
> My mom recently passed away so I'm taking care of my dad, can't leave him here alone by himself. Sometimes things don't work out the way you plan. Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> I'll get to TN whenever. Maybe I'll just kidnap my dad, wrap him in duct tape, and ship him down to TN with me. He'll have no choice then. Mwaahahaha!



you still have Richmond,New Hampshire, & Dover coming up. that's pretty close compared to some of the others.
NASCAR 2014 Sprint Cup Series Race Schedule : NASCAR Drivers, Race Standings & News | NASCAR.com


----------



## MarshallDog

Shit, can't believe I missed the race and didn't even record it. Thought it was Sunday and was at the beach drinking and having a ball with my wife and friends...

Glad to see Joey won!!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> Shit, can't believe I missed the race and didn't even record it. Thought it was Sunday and was at the beach drinking and having a ball with my wife and friends...
> 
> Glad to see Joey won!!!!



it's on ESPN2 right now (3am). they'll probably rerun it 2-3x times this week.


----------



## MarshallDog

Good race Sunday, had a few too many brews though Anyway, I was glad to see Kasey get his first win and Tony back on the horse even though he did not have the best race, poor guy! I hope Matt gets a win soon soon..


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I bet Tony's glad that Danica got in 6th...


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> Good race Sunday, had a few too many brews though Anyway, I was glad to see Kasey get his first win and Tony back on the horse even though he did not have the best race, poor guy! I hope Matt gets a win soon soon..



shoots,Tony was kickin' butt those first few laps. I bet if it wasn't for Kyle Bush running him into the wall later he would have had @ least a top 10 finish. 

I hate to root for Harvick but he's been holding the stick for Stewart-Haas this season.


----------



## MarshallDog

Guys, need your opinion here...would you take Clint tomorrow over Kyle B? I am in a NASCAR bet with a buddy and need to finalize my team. Let me know your expert opinions...thanks!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> Guys, need your opinion here...would you take Clint tomorrow over Kyle B? I am in a NASCAR bet with a buddy and need to finalize my team. Let me know your expert opinions...thanks!!



to do what,finish around 20th or worse? 
neither is having a great season lately.


----------



## poeman33

MarshallDog said:


> Guys, need your opinion here...would you take Clint tomorrow over Kyle B? I am in a NASCAR bet with a buddy and need to finalize my team. Let me know your expert opinions...thanks!!



I'd like to see Kyle do something stupid and lose it on the first lap...then blame his crew like usual.


----------



## Micky

Clint or ANYONE over either of the fugly brothers...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Clint or ANYONE over either of the fugly brothers...



Yes Bro, I dropped Kyle B for Clint. I am tired of Harvick to, my Buddy has him and has won our pool,too much because of him. He is a great guy but enough is enough...


----------



## MarshallDog

We need more action tonight, kind of boring. But I bet the last 20 laps or so will get interesting?


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> We need more action tonight, kind of boring. But I bet the last 20 laps or so will get interesting?



Either way, it is better than watching the Red Sox lose...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Either way, it is better than watching the Red Sox lose...



Yes...

I just hope Brad doesn't over drive his car. We all know how many times the guy with the best car doing the best does not win


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm a failure. Believe me I TRIED.... After reading this post I really tried to get into this Nascar thing. After 5-10 minutes or so I got tired of watching guys turn left so I'll admit it.....




I changed the channel to watch Spongebob and Patrick.


 TWIN


----------



## MarshallDog

Bad Brad kicked ass...


----------



## MarshallDog

TwinACStacks said:


> I'm a failure. Believe me I TRIED.... After reading this post I really tried to get into this Nascar thing. After 5-10 minutes or so I got tired of watching guys turn left so I'll admit it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the channel to watch Spongebob and Patrick.
> 
> 
> TWIN



Yeah, it's not for everyone and this was a boring race even the last 10 laps. I typically like the larger 2 plus mile tracks or the road race tracks better, it's all in the cards how it works out.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

MarshallDog said:


> Bad Brad kicked ass...



Clearly the best car tonight !!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

I'm still hoping JR. can have a real run at the Cup this year ... he needs it !


----------



## blues_n_cues

I guess I'll be pulling for Harvick or Cousin Carl for the Chase....

dang,I must have fell asleep right before that guy climbed the fence.


----------



## poeman33

Too many damn night races now. Remember your fan base Nascar? Old guys like me


----------



## TwinACStacks

MarshallDog said:


> Yeah, it's not for everyone and this was a boring race even the last 10 laps. I typically like the larger 2 plus mile tracks or the road race tracks better, it's all in the cards how it works out.



 Not that I wish Harm to anyone, But without crashes it's kind of like watching Hockey without a fight.

 TWIN


----------



## MarshallDog

Come on Bad Brad...

GD Danica should stay the phuck home, curl her hair, shave her legs (and other areas), please her man, legs and be a woman instead of out there on the track, dam, Brad had this until that tw_t lost control...eeerrr!!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

What a finish by Brad, wow, and he came back from s lose lug nut


----------



## MarshallDog

Great race thus far as long as one of my five drivers win! Next week should be even better. Go Joey, Brad, JJ, Matt and Casey (he's in trouble but still)!

Cautions much....wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blues_n_cues

I'm pretty much over ti for the year. 
thank God it's football season.


----------



## Micky

It was a good weekend to stay out of New Hampshire...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> It was a good weekend to stay out of New Hampshire...



Why, what happened or do you mean just because to the number of people in town for the race?


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Any word yet on what's happening with Tony S. ???


----------



## poeman33

Holy crap that was alot of cautions. Kind of ruined the race.


----------



## Micky

poeman33 said:


> Holy crap that was alot of cautions. Kind of ruined the race.



Kinda like the San Francisco game last week.
Every play had a flag (or so it seemed...)


----------



## roycaster

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Any word yet on what's happening with Tony S. ???



The District Attorney doesn’t have a strong enough of a case to go through normal court channels. So they are going the Grand Jury route…http://sports.yahoo.com/news/grand-..._ylu=X3oDMTBmMnFmanUyBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2dxMQ--


----------



## MarshallDog

roycaster said:


> The District Attorney doesn’t have a strong enough of a case to go through normal court channels. So they are going the Grand Jury route…http://sports.yahoo.com/news/grand-..._ylu=X3oDMTBmMnFmanUyBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2dxMQ--



I think this is taking a bad turn for Tony because we all know most Jury's these days are made up of spineless, liberal, emotional dumb asses that usually side against the ones with more money regardless of the cold hard facts and Tony is a millionaire to say the least...I hope it works out for him.


----------



## Micky

At least he will be able to afford a good lawyer...


----------



## Lo-Tek

MarshallDog said:


> I think this is taking a bad turn for Tony because we all know most Jury's these days are made up of spineless, liberal, emotional dumb asses that usually side against the ones with more money regardless of the cold hard facts and Tony is a millionaire to say the least...I hope it works out for him.




Get a grip, dude. The grand jury just decides whether or not there will be a trial. Tony will be fine. Rich dudes usually get out of stuff thanks to having the trickiest lawyers available.  oh well.


----------



## poeman33

Regarding Tony...Besides the video that everybody saw...there were other videos that the police asked for, and received as far as I have read. They gathered as much evidence and witnesses as they could, and determined there wasn't enough evidence to charge him. So I don't think going the grand jury route is going to make any difference in Tony being charged

I wasn't there...I didn't see the whole thing unfold, and the whole track...but if it was a deliberate attempt to hit the guy, I'm pretty sure he would have been charged right away. I think they are just going through the motions to say that they have done everything possible, and there is no reason to charge him. It was a terrible accident and tragedy and I don't believe Tony tried to harm the guy in anyway. IMO.


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> Get a grip, dude. The grand jury just decides whether or not there will be a trial. Tony will be fine. Rich dudes usually get out of stuff thanks to having the trickiest lawyers available.  oh well.



Really...no kidding? What, did you just get done watching an episode of Law & Order? Now go get a grip of something other than your Johnson


----------



## Lo-Tek

MarshallDog said:


> Really...no kidding? What, did you just get done watching an episode of Law & Order? Now go get a grip of something other than your Johnson



Well, if you want to sit around crying about pool ole Tony go ahead. In my opinion he's just another loser sports personality...and he will most certainly suffer no real damage from this. Now, the dude who was killed...he suffered "a bad turn". Also, do you have any proof juries are liberal? Didn't think so.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Lo-Tek said:


> Well, if you want to sit around crying about pool ole Tony go ahead. In my opinion he's just another loser sports personality...and he will most certainly suffer no real damage from this. Now, the dude who was killed...he suffered "a bad turn". Also, do you have any proof juries are liberal? Didn't think so.



usually if something goes to a Grand Jury it goes to trial.
the defense doesn't get to present anything so it's a one-sided deal by the Prosecutor.that's why they do it,lack of overwhelming evidence.

Tony is the same as any other private citizen except that no matter the outcome of a criminal trial he'll still get sued & probably lose in a civil trial because those juries tend to resent people with money regardless of how they earned it.

it shouldn't have even gone this far. stupid kid,stupid decision to leave his car.period.


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> usually if something goes to a Grand Jury it goes to trial.
> the defense doesn't get to present anything so it's a one-sided dealby the Prosecutor.that's why they do it,lack of overwhelming evidence.
> 
> Tony is the same as any other private citizen except that no matter the outcome of a criminal trial he'll still get sued & probably lose in a civil trial because those juries tend to resent people with money regardless of how they earned it.
> 
> it shouldn't have even gone this far. stupid kid,stupid decision to leave his car.period.



+1


----------



## Lo-Tek

blues_n_cues said:


> usually if something goes to a Grand Jury it goes to trial.
> the defense doesn't get to present anything so it's a one-sided deal by the Prosecutor.that's why they do it,lack of overwhelming evidence.
> 
> Tony is the same as any other private citizen except that no matter the outcome of a criminal trial he'll still get sued & probably lose in a civil trial because those juries tend to resent people with money regardless of how they earned it.
> 
> it shouldn't have even gone this far. stupid kid,stupid decision to leave his car.period.



Yeah. I think he'll pay out big in a civil suit...but he's got plenty . Stupid middle American sheeple will keep paying to go to races. They will keep buying the merchandise and they will continue their silly idol worship of douche bag sport celebs.  pretty funny.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Lo-Tek said:


> Yeah. I think he'll pay out big in a civil suit...but he's got plenty . Stupid middle American sheeple will keep paying to go to races. They will keep buying the merchandise and they will continue their silly idol worship of douche bag sport celebs.  pretty funny.




why is it stupid for people to pay to see something they enjoy watching?
concert tickets are just as much or more.
pay per view movies?
Netflix? 
internet service?
strippers?
self help gurus?
elective college courses (now there's a real waste right there these days)

guess what,you're an American too aren't you?


----------



## Lo-Tek

blues_n_cues said:


> why is it stupid for people to pay to see something they enjoy watching?
> concert tickets are just as much or more.
> pay per view movies?
> Netflix?
> internet service?
> strippers?
> self help gurus?
> elective college courses (now there's a real waste right there these days)
> 
> guess what,you're an American too aren't you?


 
People can do whatever they want; I don't care if they worship some d1ck who drives a car. 
I don't really know why...I just think the big sports are stupid. It's overdone. How much does someone like Nick Saban earn?? Too much for coaching a kid's game at a state "university". STUPID!!


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> Yeah. I think he'll pay out big in a civil suit...but he's got plenty . Stupid middle American sheeple will keep paying to go to races. They will keep buying the merchandise and they will continue their silly idol worship of douche bag sport celebs.  pretty funny.



I agree to some point BUt at least with NASCAR, the better you finish the more you make which is completely the opposite of most other professional sports where one can be suspended, arrested, caught doing drugs, having brutal dog fights, beating their GF or wife, or just suck at their job and still get the same amount of money? And with NASCAR, the drivers are clean cut, no facial piercings, can speak the English language well, don't act like animals on TV, most if not all have respectable wife's or girlfriends that come to the race and they bring their kids, say a prayer and honor the Country. Plus, behind every driver are 100-200 people that make it happen not to mention the engineering, specs, strategy, calculations and level of intelligence is amoung the best and you hardly ever see fights, swearing, drunks or people being thrown out of a race...quiet the opposite of a few other big sports and I have been to many races and many other sporting events and this is how I have seen it, not just my opinion.


----------



## Lo-Tek

MarshallDog said:


> I agree to some point BUt at least with NASCAR, the better you finish the more you make which is completely the opposite of most other professional sports where one can be suspended, arrested, caught doing drugs, having brutal dog fights, beating their GF or wife, or just suck at their job and still get the same amount of money? And with NASCAR, the drivers are clean cut, no facial piercings, can speak the English language well, don't act like animals on TV, most if not all have respectable wife's or girlfriends that come to the race and they bring their kids, say a prayer and honor the Country. Plus, behind every driver are 100-200 people that make it happen not to mention the engineering, specs, strategy, calculations and level of intelligence is amoung the best and you hardly ever see fights, swearing, drunks or people being thrown out of a race...quiet the opposite of a few other big sports and I have been to many races and many other sporting events and this is how I have seen it, not just my opinion.



NASCAR has done a very good job marketing themselves and they seem to know their audience. I'm not really a part of that demographic...still have all my teeth.


----------



## Micky

Looks like Tony Stewart won't be charged.

Apparently the kid that got outta the car was a stoner...


----------



## roycaster

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nasca...ing--the-matter-is-not-at-rest-215917279.html

It looks like the District Attorney was shooting rubber bands at the moon…


----------



## MarshallDog

Weed, what the hell was he doing behind the wheel of a race car, his parents are just money hungry!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Armour: Burden of blame on Kevin Ward Jr., not Tony Stewart

In announcing that a grand jury had absolved the NASCAR star of any responsibility in Kevin Ward Jr.'s death, the Ontario County prosecutor also revealed Ward was under the influence of marijuana at the time of the crash. At a level "enough to impair," no less.

In other words, Stewart did absolutely nothing wrong. The burden of blame is squarely on Ward, who had no business climbing into a sprint car when he was high, let alone walking onto a hot track to confront Stewart.

"This has been the toughest and most emotional experience of my life, and it will stay with me forever," Stewart said Wednesday in a statement.

"The videos did not demonstrate any aberrational driving by Tony Stewart," District Attorney Michael Tantillo said Wednesday at a news conference.

The grand jury didn't make a judgment on Ward's role. Its only job, Tantillo said, was to consider whether Stewart should be indicted on charges of manslaughter in the second degree or criminally negligent homicide.

But it is clear who the grand jurors felt was responsible for the fatal crash.

"I'm sure, from their deliberations and discussions, that the fact that Kevin Ward was observed running basically down two-thirds of the track into a hot track, into the middle of other cars that still were racing, played a big, big factor in their decision," Tantillo said.

That, and the fact Ward was high.

well that ought to shut some pieholes

THE END.

or is it...
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...rt-tony-stewart-grand-jury-decision/16160043/

Later Wednesday, the Ward family indicated it was not satisfied with the decision to clear Stewart and said it will "pursue all remedies in fairness to Kevin."

I believe the fairness here is to raise your kid right ya greedy dumb*sses.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

but, but... pot don't kill...


----------



## Frodebro

Dogs of Doom said:


> but, but... pot don't kill...



No, but running in front of a speeding sprint car can kill your buzz real quick like.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I said it before. Ward gets the Darwin award for running into the pathway of racing cars on a racetrack. His parents are at fault for not teaching him to not play in the street. They are feeling guilty, so they want to sue Tony to help ease the pain...


----------



## blues_n_cues

I wonder what the results would be if the parents were tested for drugs...


----------



## MarshallDog

Wow, serious action after the race. This new format is really making things interesting.


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> Wow, serious action after the race. This new format is really making things interesting.



a gang beatdown of Keselousy would have been cool.


----------



## Micky

I whacked a guy in the head with my helmet once years ago.
I thought I killed him.
Took him 5 minutes to come out of it.

We need stuff like that in NASCAR...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> I whacked a guy in the head with my helmet once years ago.
> I thought I killed him.
> Took him 5 minutes to come out of it.
> 
> We need stuff like that in NASCAR...



the Allison brothers,Terry Labonte,Darrell Waltrip,etc.
yep,we used to.now they just throw helmets but I think after Tony's ordeal even that is a thing of the past until the race is over.


----------



## MarshallDog

What a race yesterday...wow! Brad did a really awesome job pulling that win off and recovering from a collision. He addressed last weekend really well, he is a stand up guy IMO. Hey, no one is perfect and we all lose our cool sometimes. I am bummed Jimmy and JR. are out of the Chase.


----------



## poeman33

There was some hungry driving going on. It was a good race. If it wasn't for those last cautions, I think Danica actually had a good chance of winning. But as soon as the cautions started falling, she fell back. She doesn't have that killer instinct in restarts. Too bad about Junior. He just couldn't complete it. I kept wondering why he was going to the high line...it seemed obvious to me that the low line was the only one working.


----------



## MarshallDog

poeman33 said:


> There was some hungry driving going on. It was a good race. If it wasn't for those last cautions, I think Danica actually had a good chance of winning. But as soon as the cautions started falling, she fell back. She doesn't have that killer instinct in restarts. Too bad about Junior. He just couldn't complete it. I kept wondering why he was going to the high line...it seemed obvious to me that the low line was the only one working.



It would have been interesting to see if Danica could have held lead and stayed in front of JJ if there were no cautions...I am not so sure she could have done it but you never know. That late caution is what screwed JJ...


----------



## Micky

JJ is outta the chase, so is Jr., and Kasey Kahne. Oh and that bush guy...

We will see...


----------



## TwinACStacks

I can turn to the left....

 TWIN


----------



## blues_n_cues

I'm still pulling for Harvick I guess.
F*CK Keselousy. I just can't stand that goofy lookin' prick.


----------



## Micky

TwinACStacks said:


> I can turn to the left....
> 
> TWIN



The Interstates here are filled with NASCAR wannabes...


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> I'm still pulling for Harvick I guess.
> F*CK Keselousy. I just can't stand that goofy lookin' prick.



He is goofy looking but no worse than some of the other drivers plus he is so intelligent and calculating when it comes to driving. Yes, he let his emotions get to him last week but almost all of the drivers have had it happen to then at one time or another. I like Harvick also, Kenseth too...


----------



## MarshallDog

Come on JJ, Matt, Joey, Brad or Jr...I have them all on my team. Both JJ and Matt could use a win for a change.


----------



## Micky

Well, again the best part of the race was after the checkered flag flew...

Keslowski has become quite the punching bag... as well as a douche bag...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Note: Kevin Harvick pushed Keslowski towards Gordon, although Gordon had already turned away. It seems the road crews got more brawling in than the drivers...


----------



## Micky

Well it looks like Gordon is out, Newman is in...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zG_PN31YJU]Seinfeld: Newman's Best Moment - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## poeman33

Not sure how I feel about what went down with Newman. He's always been a decent kind of driver...but what's different between what he did and what Kez did? The only difference I see is that the guy he pushed into the wall wasn't going to get into the chase final anyway, so it didn't really affect him the same as Kez running into Gordon. But it's still the same action...he intentionally wrecked the guy to benefit himself.


----------



## Micky

Did Newman force him into the wall?
I thought he just got loose and lost it.

Anyway, here is a new one...

Kurt Busch under domestic assault probe


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Well, again the best part of the race was after the checkered flag flew...
> 
> Keslowski has become quite the punching bag... as well as a douche bag...



I don't see Brad as a "douche bag". He races hard and Gordan gave him a hole and he took it. Then, Gordan realizes he screwed up and decides to drop,down on him thinking Brad would back off. Problem is (1) Brad wasn't going to back off and (2) Brad was already charging forward and would not have been able to slow the car down fast enough to get out of Gordans way. Not to mention Brads tires could have just as easily been cut, it was just bad luck and decisions on Gordans part this time. Even the Comentaters this pst Sunday said basically the same thing. Gordan has always been a whiner.


----------



## blues_n_cues

well,after that conclusion I guess we'll be stuck w/ this Chase format for a while.
great ending but sucked for Joey.


----------



## Micky

Yup sucked for Joey, Ryan, Jimmie, Jeff, Denny and a bunch of others.
But the best TEAM won.
I am not happy about it either, but it is what we have to live with.
And I do agree it is better than what we had...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> Yup sucked for Joey, Ryan, Jimmie, Jeff, Denny and a bunch of others.
> But the best TEAM won.
> I am not happy about it either, but it is what we have to live with.
> And I do agree it is better than what we had...



yeah,I can see Joey beeching about they had consistency all year but consistency includes the last pit stop of the last race too.


----------



## poeman33

At least it was better than the winner having to finish mid pack to WIN it. At least they knew they had to WIN the race, or at least be the best finisher, and those 4 raced like hell. Congrats to Kevin. But the format can still be inproved. There is no way that Earnardt, Jimmie Johnson, or Jeff Gordon shouldn't have been in it.


----------



## Micky

But Poe - How can it be improved? What would you do?

Me, I would narrow it down to 10. Then let the best finisher of the last race win it all.

And I would swap Daytona and Homestead...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> But Poe - How can it be improved? What would you do?
> 
> Me, I would narrow it down to 10. Then let the best finisher of the last race win it all.
> 
> And I would swap Daytona and Homestead...



keep the top 10 format
noone gets eliminated
reset the points for the last race.
let the last race be something like Bristol or one of the other beat & bang short tracks & only let the final 10 race.

that would be interesting.


----------



## poeman33

I agree with the top ten duking it out till the end. With Wins giving double points.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

BREAKING: Kurt Busch Meets With Police, And It Isn


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> BREAKING: Kurt Busch Meets With Police, And It Isn



probably not. so who will SH racing hire if he goes down..
I was hoping they would have kept Ryan but it's worked out better for him & I also wish they could have hired Carl Edwards.

on a side note,I still think Ku B. looks like an elf.


----------



## MarshallDog

Well, we are getting close to another season It will be interesting to see if there are any rule changes, points calculation changes and how things will work out for Brad this season and if JJ will bounce back. What has happened with Kurt and Tony?? Only a few weeks left until the start!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Ya better look out for JR , and Jeff Gordon , those two guys will be hungry 

and ya better count the whole Rousch team in on that too , after the dismal season of 2014 !


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Has anyone seen the South Park Nascar episode? It's classic


----------



## Micky

Here is a clip:

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=asQDJBraj-c[/ame]


----------



## poeman33

Shocked as Hell that this will be Jeff Gordon's last season. The little kid is retiring? Man I feel old.
I hope they change the chase rules. I didn't like it last year. Too many people were out at the end that shouldn't have been.


----------



## Micky

poeman33 said:


> Shocked as Hell that this will be Jeff Gordon's last season. The little kid is retiring? Man I feel old.
> I hope they change the chase rules. I didn't like it last year. Too many people were out at the end that shouldn't have been.



You feel old?

I have Gordon's autograph from when he drove the Baby Ruth Grand National car! Talk about OLD!

I think they might refine the rules a little this year, but I gotta admit, I think last year was definitely better than anything previous. Good to see a lot of young blood starting to come up the ranks...


----------



## MarshallDog

poeman33 said:


> Shocked as Hell that this will be Jeff Gordon's last season. The little kid is retiring? Man I feel old.
> I hope they change the chase rules. I didn't like it last year. Too many people were out at the end that shouldn't have been.



Wow, maybe he can win the big one one last time??? He seems too young to be retiring


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Here is a clip:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=asQDJBraj-c



This is funny as hell especially the Danica parts


----------



## blues_n_cues

poeman33 said:


> Shocked as Hell that this will be Jeff Gordon's last season. The little kid is retiring? Man I feel old.
> I hope they change the chase rules. I didn't like it last year. Too many people were out at the end that shouldn't have been.



it's ok,they've already signed a new driver for the #24 car.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

NASCAR driver Kurt Busch suspended indefinitely - ESPN


----------



## Micky

I really hate to see anyone in trouble, but if you cannot control your anger you do not belong in pro sports.

On another note, Gordon is on the pole for Sunday's Daytona 500, I would love to see him start off his final year with a win...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> I really hate to see anyone in trouble, but if you cannot control your anger you do not belong in pro sports.



or rather you shouldn't date/marry money grubbin' ho's.lol


----------



## poeman33

Part of me loves this, as I hate the Busch brothers. 
But he hasn't been charged with anything. I'm sure there's stuff Nascar knows that we don't, but I hope they wouldn't suspend someone on a rumor or accusation only.


----------



## blues_n_cues

poeman33 said:


> Part of me loves this, as I hate the Busch brothers.
> But he hasn't been charged with anything. I'm sure there's stuff Nascar knows that we don't, but I hope they wouldn't suspend someone on a rumor or accusation only.



political correctness & media pressure.
NASCAR is still considered a "family sport" first & foremost n/m that the France family changes the rules on a daily basis.


----------



## poeman33

blues_n_cues said:


> political correctness & media pressure.
> NASCAR is still considered a "family sport" first & foremost n/m that the France family changes the rules on a daily basis.



Very true.


----------



## chiliphil1

I've got my tickets for Atlanta already. I am not a huge nascar guy myself I find the hours of left turns boring, especially on TV. I also hate the political correct corporate machine that nascar has become. I generally watch supercross (i'm going to see it live tonight) motogp, f1, rolex sports car series, ama super bike, real road racing series.. Things like that I just can't sit for 4 hours watching circles.. But it's a hell of a good time in person!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

One twist now, is that this opens up a racing spot for some unqualified driver. As rigorous as the qualifying is for Daytona & how "prestigious" it is to get in, now Stewart-Haas will be putting in a sub driver.

Last year, when Tony was in trouble, they hired Regan Smith & there's rumours that he might be the shoe in for Daytona. Regan did pretty good filling in for Tony, but, he's more well know for being the guy who's a few laps down, in the back of the running order & then gets in a big crash, that wipes out people in the front...

I can hear Danica now, complaining how she got wiped out by her own teammate...


----------



## MarshallDog

Wow, he sure let his anger get him into a serious pickle now didn't he? This will be very interesting to see as it plays out.

On another note, tomorrow at 1:00. Can't wait to sit back, watch the race, have a few cold beers, relax and have a fire with my wife who will probably fall asleep, she says all the right turns make her sleepy as long as I am not yelling at the TV


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> One twist now, is that this opens up a racing spot for some unqualified driver. As rigorous as the qualifying is for Daytona & how "prestigious" it is to get in, now Stewart-Haas will be putting in a sub driver.
> 
> Last year, when Tony was in trouble, they hired Regan Smith & there's rumours that he might be the shoe in for Daytona. Regan did pretty good filling in for Tony, but, he's more well know for being the guy who's a few laps down, in the back of the running order & then gets in a big crash, that wipes out people in the front...
> 
> I can hear Danica now, complaining how she got wiped out by her own teammate...



Like Kim Kardashin oh yeah that's right, she can't fit her fat ass in through the side window


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> Wow, he sure let his anger get him into a serious pickle now didn't he?  This will be very interesting to see as it plays out.
> 
> On another note, tomorrow at 1:00. Can't wait to sit back, watch the race, have a few cold beers, relax and have a fire with my wife who will probably fall asleep, she says all the right turns make her sleepy as long as I am not yelling at the TV



the *right* turns @ Daytona are the exciting part.
(disclaimer-R.I.P.Dale Sr.)

Regan will in fact be driving the #41 but he is actually a pretty good driver,he just needs some more time in the Sprint Cup Series.
The Official Stewart-Haas Racing Website

Regan Smith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I would have loved to see Carl Edwards join SHR.


----------



## poeman33

My wife already knows. Tomorrow after 1PM there is no talking


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Did you see Regan Smith flip over/tumble today? Red flag!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> Did you see Regan Smith flip over/tumble today? Red flag!



lol. I jinxed the prro bassard. 
how about Kyle's wreck?
compound leg fracture & broken ankle.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZBLnKkWgQw[/ame]


----------



## MarshallDog

Can't believe that? I was like wtf, why is Kyle B not driving and then I found out, wow! He will be out for a while.

I really don't understand why a lot of these high level drivers race in these other "lesser" races? It just seems like so many of them get busted up and are out of the big races? Kyle B & Tony S just to name two of them...


----------



## Grenade

It's like a huge (star) guitarist playing in a small club. It's what they do, it's what they love.


----------



## Ghostman

Not a NASCAR fan at all, but I got the opportunity to go to two races in Homestead. 

Can anyone say HOTPASS?


----------



## MarshallDog

Ghostman said:


> Not a NASCAR fan at all, but I got the opportunity to go to two races in Homestead.
> 
> Can anyone say HOTPASS?



Nice...I was never a fan until I went to see a race and had pit passes. I got a major tour and when the guys found out I new something about cars building them with my Dad when I was younger, the tours went into high gear. We even missed 38 Special as the opening bad which we really wanted to see but it was an amazing tour being in the garage, in the trailer, on pit road...now I have been a fan.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Whats it cost for tickets to a Nascar race ?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Whats it cost for tickets to a Nascar race ?


your soul...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

nascar.com shows $45-65/ea...

You can easily spend a grand over a weekend though, if you get infield passes, etc.


----------



## MarshallDog

Well.....good for Joey!!


----------



## Grenade

F irst O n R ace D ay


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

F - For 
O - our 
R - retarded 
D - drivers


----------



## Ghostman

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Whats it cost for tickets to a Nascar race ?



nothing, if you know the right people. 

I'd say it was pretty interesting to see, but I could have left after about an hour. By then, I'd walked the pit about a dozen times, checked out every area I could and still got bored. We finished the race sitting with the guys who got us the tickets up in the stands and it was more fun watching the drunk hicks than the actual race.

One thing is for sure, by the end of the race you have no idea who is who out on the track. You can't see shit from the stands because the only place you can see the cars is on the other side of the track, which is about a mile away. LOL


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Racing... The only spectator event where the farther back you are, the better the seating... (for the most part)

At the CA Speedway in Fontana, they have a center seating, overseeing the pits, where you can see all the track pretty well. For the most part though, the higher you are in the nosebleed, the better view you have of the whole track & it's easier to keep track of what's going on as a whole. If you're too close, you only see limited action as it comes past you & you can't keep track of what's going on, in the bigger picture.

A buddy of mine is totally into it, & he & his buddies, take an RV & reserve a few infield parking passes. They have scanners w/ all the driver's frequencies (his brother is the main fire official) & they have satellite TV in the RV, so they can watch on TV, in the RV, if they want. They have season tickets for seating & parking, including pit passes & they go to the dinners, etc. They burn through well over a grand each over the weekend...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Travis Kvapil's racecar stolen.
Kvapil's No. 44 Team Xtreme Sprint Cup car stolen

well that shouldn't be hard to spot cruising down the road.


----------



## poeman33

I would love to sit in those seats that sit atop the racetrack at Dover. I read there is a lottery for those seats. That would be amazing.


----------



## blues_n_cues

poeman33 said:


> I would love to sit in those seats that sit atop the racetrack at Dover. I read there is a lottery for those seats. That would be amazing.



you should see the infield RV camping waitlist for Talladega.
people's grandkids will get their GB Packers season tickets before one comes open @ the 'Dega.


----------



## MarshallDog

Who's everyones favorite pic for today's race? 

I'm going with JJ or Matt K.

BTW, a couple years ago we sat in the Owners Suite at Louden. I actually saw Bobby Allison hanging out with the Owner and ESPN was there to interview him. I was standing right there watching the interview and when they were done, the person incharge of sponsorship at my wife's company introduced me to him and we got our picture together...that was cool. The food and drinks in the Owners Suite wasmnothing less than 5 Star and you could see the race so good, I Loved it.


----------



## Grenade

I love Bobby Allison. A definite self made man.


----------



## poeman33

MarshallDog said:


> Who's everyones favorite pic for today's race?
> 
> I'm going with JJ or Matt K.
> 
> BTW, a couple years ago we sat in the Owners Suite at Louden. I actually saw Bobby Allison hanging out with the Owner and ESPN was there to interview him. I was standing right there watching the interview and when they were done, the person incharge of sponsorship at my wife's company introduced me to him and we got our picture together...that was cool. The food and drinks in the Owners Suite wasmnothing less than 5 Star and you could see the race so good, I Loved it.




The first one with snow tires


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> Who's everyones favorite pic for today's race?



JJ, Harvick or Gordon.


----------



## Grenade

Hopefully the 4 and 22 will win me money today.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

It's gonna be rained out by the looks of it !!


----------



## MarshallDog

Yeah, this was a close one, hopefully they get it in before our fun is ruined.

Boogity, boogity, boogity...lets go racing Atlanta style!


----------



## Grenade

The clouds are so low it's raining up.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

"Boogity, boogity, boogity " 

That's sure been a catchy thing for DW , it's worked out to be a fun little catch phrase ....


----------



## Grenade

Yes, and coopitition.


----------



## MarshallDog

Wish I would have had 1000.00 bucks on The man JJ...he deserved and needed it, he's the man. From 37th to 1st...


----------



## Micky

Called it. Post 374...


----------



## chiliphil1

Fairly good race today, me and my son were there on the 9th row right across from Logano's pit stall.. These were the best seats I have had for a race, close enough to feel the wind from the cars but you could see the whole track. I think it's because the stands, even the first row in Atlanta is elevated so you're not sitting on "ground level" I remember years ago you could walk up to the fence on the backstretch it was cool but if you were in the lower rows you couldn't see anything except when the cars went by but those were not raised, they were right on the wall.. 

We actually left at lap 102. They got started an hour and a half late and it was in the 30's and wet, I was so cold I was shaking like I was having a seizure so I had to take off. I was home in time to watch the last 100 laps from my couch in my heated home!


----------



## MarshallDog

Good race, it was 30 here in Buffalo and we thought it was warm... 

I just want to experience (1) 200 mph and (2) being in a crash, just wonder what it would be like.


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Called it. Post 374...



Good deal, I called JJ or Matt...


----------



## poeman33

Micky said:


> Called it. Post 374...



True...but you only get 1/3rd of a point 

You know it must have been cold. You could see the army guys and gals shivering before the race. And at the end, usually the drivers come out of their cars sweating like hell...and they came out wanting parkas! Pretty good race though. I thought Junior was going to get him at the last restart. But whoever was in front tended to build up a lead. Once he couldn't pass him right away, that was it. Jimmy had it.


----------



## chiliphil1

poeman33 said:


> True...but you only get 1/3rd of a point
> 
> You know it must have been cold. You could see the army guys and gals shivering before the race. And at the end, usually the drivers come out of their cars sweating like hell...and they came out wanting parkas! Pretty good race though. I thought Junior was going to get him at the last restart. But whoever was in front tended to build up a lead. Once he couldn't pass him right away, that was it. Jimmy had it.



Yeah, and to me that's something that has taken the enjoyment right out of NASCAR for me. I used to love watching the packs a whole race and the cars were never more than 4" away from each other now with the new cars it's just one car by itself all around the track, no more drafting and no more packs, it's really boring now.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

My dislikes are all the stupid "changes" they think they have to make to the rules...

That & how the redneck announcers try & make everything sound scientific on every level. On sports as a whole, I'm not too fond of everything being run by statistician's calculations.

What happened to just getting in a fast car, putting the pedal to the metal & see what happens? Now everything is calculated & somewhat pussified...


----------



## poeman33

chiliphil1 said:


> Yeah, and to me that's something that has taken the enjoyment right out of NASCAR for me. I used to love watching the packs a whole race and the cars were never more than 4" away from each other now with the new cars it's just one car by itself all around the track, no more drafting and no more packs, it's really boring now.



That really depends on the track. Look at Daytona last week...they were three wide almost the whole track, and almost the whole race. Seconds apart for the whole field lots of times during the race. It's even closer now depending on the track and circumstances. 

At Atlanta they changed the spoilers...I think that is why the leader always seem to pull away. The draft is still there...it just wasn't as apparent at Atlanta.


----------



## MarshallDog

poeman33 said:


> True...but you only get 1/3rd of a point
> 
> You know it must have been cold. You could see the army guys and gals shivering before the race. And at the end, usually the drivers come out of their cars sweating like hell...and they came out wanting parkas! Pretty good race though. I thought Junior was going to get him at the last restart. But whoever was in front tended to build up a lead. Once he couldn't pass him right away, that was it. Jimmy had it.



Yeah, once JJ got his shit together he was so far ahead it was amazing. It always amazes me how cars that kick ass in the beginning hardly ever win and a lot of times don't even finish in the top 10.


----------



## MarshallDog

Can't believe Kurt Busch is back so soon, didn't expect that...


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> Can't believe Kurt Busch is back so soon, didn't expect that...



w/ a vengeance from the looks of things.


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> w/ a vengeance from the looks of things.



Yes it does and I bet he will keep his temper under control.


----------



## MarshallDog

Looks like Harvick is on a winning spree, I like him but I hope he doesn't keep on this winning streak all year again, I'd like to see another drive have a great year and win the Championship.


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> Looks like Harvick is on a winning spree, I like him but I hope he doesn't keep on this winning streak all year again, I'd like to see another drive have a great year and win the Championship.



I agree. I would love to see at least 10 different winners lock it up for the Chase. But you gotta admit, Harvick is on a roll... I hope #24 can pull off a win, JJ has already done it. Maybe Harvick should quit next year while he is on top?


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> I agree. Harvick is on a roll... I hope #24 can pull off a win, JJ has already done it. Maybe Harvick should quit next year while he is on top?




you is a funny guy.


maybe Tony should spend more time in Kevin's stall.


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> you is a funny guy.
> 
> 
> maybe Tony should spend more time in Kevin's stall.



I agree. Tony needs to spend time wherever he might find his balls again.
They are obviously not in the HAAS garage area.

He is gonna end up just like Tiger Woods.


----------



## Harlequin tusk

Ever since Tony FIRED Ryan Newman and hired Danicrash for the sponsor dollars he's lost his way, Newman did pretty well for himself last year......


----------



## blues_n_cues

Harlequin tusk said:


> Ever since Tony FIRED Ryan Newman and hired Danicrash for the sponsor dollars he's lost his way, Newman did pretty well for himself last year......



well,to be honest,Tony didn't fire Ryan,Gene Haas hired Kurt while Tony was laid up in the hospital & he learned about it after the fact.
@ least that's the popular version...
personally i wanted them to get Carl Edwards but he's too even tempered for that team.


----------



## MarshallDog

Harlequin tusk said:


> Ever since Tony FIRED Ryan Newman and hired Danicrash for the sponsor dollars he's lost his way, Newman did pretty well for himself last year......



Yeah, she's pretty much consistently doing nothing BUT, she's a woman and GOD knows nothing can be man based anymore I like the nickname "Danicrash"


----------



## poeman33

Tony hasn't been the same since he broke his leg. It's too bad, because I'm a big fan. He is losing too much in the pits. Other cars improve, his gets worse. He is always losing positions in the pits too...that's not good. Not his fault either usually. But, parting ways with Greg Zipadelli after he won the championship was not good. That was the most exciting chase ever, and he was amazing. 

Danica started out pretty good last year, but faded. She can drive, but she can't close the deal. Sponsor wise though...there is always tons of attention on her, so the sponsor always gets lots of press, not matter what she does.


----------



## Micky

Good thing there are a lot of new up-and-comers on their way into Sprint Cup.

I have seen a couple generations come and go, and it will be good to thin the forest of all the dead wood. As much as I love TS, it is a shame to see him go downhill so quickly. I think you are right, not the same since he broke his leg, as well as the idiot stoner that committed suicide by racecar in front of him...


----------



## MarshallDog

Kurt is back with vengence! He won the Auto Club Pole, lets see what hes got to offer.


----------



## blues_n_cues

f*ckin' Keselousy....


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> f*ckin' Keselousy....



At least Harvick didn't win again...


----------



## poeman33

That's being at the right place at the right time if I ever saw it.


----------



## MarshallDog

It was a great race at the end. I thought Kurt had it, then the Bad Brad strikes.... I do like Brad a lot. He is a very calculating and strategic driver. I would have loved to see Matt K win, I was so bummed for him when he broke his left axle and was don and I believe he could have pulled it off...he needed a win.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> At least Harvick didn't win again...



I was hoping for Tony on that 1st restart where he started 2nd but he got singled up in the middle & that was that.


----------



## Micky

Good to see JJ win for his 2nd this season!
At least SOMEONE is gonna give Harvick a run for his money...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Good to see JJ win for his 2nd this season!
> At least SOMEONE is gonna give Harvick a run for his money...



Yes, I was glad to see JJ win for a change and Harvick did not.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I was just really getting into it when my wheel fell off in turn 3.

You guys SUCK as a pit crew BTW...


May The John Force be with you.

 TWIN


----------



## Micky

Steve Byrnes passed away today... RIP Steve.


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Steve Byrne passed away today... RIP Steve.



Wow, that's so sad!


----------



## Micky

I am so glad he got to see the race renamed in his honor.

NASCAR knows how to do it right. Tight family...


----------



## poeman33

micky said:


> steve byrnes passed away today... Rip steve.



rip


----------



## Dogs of Doom

NASCAR Videos | FOX Sports

Brendan Gaughan's car catches fire injures 3 road crew...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Micky said:


> Steve Byrnes passed away today... RIP Steve.



RIP Steve Byrnes ...


----------



## blues_n_cues

postphoned until noon Central time today.


----------



## MarshallDog

I almost blew off rehearsal last night so I could sit back have a few brews and watch the race...that would have sucked!

The race today was good. What is up with Harvick doing so dam good this year? Nice to see Kurt B win!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

everyone is complaining about Harvick doing so well & forget how boring it was when JJ won 5 years in a row...

I'm for Stewart Hass, so Bush, Harvick, Stewart winning is good in my book...

If Danica would only win, or come close to winning, she might keep her novelty insurance of guaranteed sponsorship, that helps fund the rest of the pack...


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> everyone is complaining about Harvick doing so well & forget how boring it was when JJ won 5 years in a row...
> 
> I'm for Stewart Hass, so Bush, Harvick, Stewart winning is good in my book...
> 
> If Danica would only win, or come close to winning, she might keep her novelty insurance of guaranteed sponsorship, that helps fund the rest of the pack...



Yeah, I like Tony and Kevin H, not a big fan of Danicrash though. If she would win one it would be a surprise. Still love JJ, just a stand up guy not that the others aren't.


----------



## Micky

Well maybe if Harvick wasn't such a dickhead no one would complain...

Still waiting for Gordon to win one, then get locked into the Chase.
If Danicrash wins one and gets into the chase, at lease everyone in the Chase will have someone to beat.

Boring when JJ dominated for 5 years? Not really. He and Gordon are the ONLY ones there with a little humility and respect. Maybe Tony as well...


----------



## MarshallDog

Well, let's see if Harvick wins the big one or finishes 2nd. I love this race but it will be tough to watch seeing as it will be beautiful out today.


----------



## blues_n_cues

yeah buddy, *Talladega!!!!!*


----------



## MarshallDog

Its time to "Shake and Bake" and remember if your "Not First Your Last"


----------



## MarshallDog

Man, too bad about DW! He only runs a few races and the 33 car nails him. Hopefully he can get back in there...I like DW!


----------



## MarshallDog

It was nice to see JR win...wow!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MarshallDog said:


> Man, too bad about DW! He only runs a few races and the 33 car nails him. Hopefully he can get back in there...I like DW!


MW...

DW's retired...


MarshallDog said:


> It was nice to see JR win...wow!



yep! anyone but JJ! (or JG) ...


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> MW...
> 
> DW's retired...



Oh crap...thanks that's what I meant


----------



## Micky

DW? He can't even drive his own car to the track anymore can he?

MW on the other hand, should get more tacos!


----------



## Micky

Dogs of Doom said:


> yep! anyone but JJ! (or JG) ...



JJ's already got 2 wins. JG still needs one to get into the Chase...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> JJ's already got 2 wins. JG still needs one to get into the Chase...



These new chase rule really put the heat on to win a race...


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> These new chase rule really put the heat on to win a race...



Seems like it is fair... Fill the Chase with the winners and round out the field with the top point winners after that...


----------



## MarshallDog

Wow, that is the latest I have ever stayed up to watch a race. They drove hard and I was glad to see JJ win and JR to get 3rd.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Anybody get a load of this new young gun last night .... Erik Jones ??
It's too bad the car got away on him last night , i think he would have finished well ...


----------



## USAPatriot

When NASCAR starts racing clockwise, I'll start watching. -Rod-


----------



## Micky

USAPatriot said:


> When NASCAR starts racing clockwise, I'll start watching. -Rod-



Watch a road race you hoidy-toidy cork-sniffer.

They make right turns...


----------



## blues_n_cues

I just can't get into it this year. turn on a race 5-20 laps in & it's the pretty much same top 5. I'll watch the last 20 or so but not a whole race.


----------



## MarshallDog

Im not a big fan of this weekends All Star Race probably wont watch much or any of it.


----------



## USAPatriot

Micky said:


> Watch a road race you hoidy-toidy cork-sniffer.
> 
> They make right turns...



Nopers. Why should Talladega just be left turns. Left left left left. You know how boring that is? Technically it's just a matter of tweaking the suspension to mirror what they have now. But noooooo. These guys couldn't drive an oval clockwise if they tried. They'd be GREAT UPS drivers after they retire...NOT!
(UPS is using software to eliminate left turns during their delivery routes, saving millions of gallons of gas.
The way I see it, it's the people hung up on left turns that are the cork sniffers


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Gordon joining FOX NASCAR coverage in 2016 | Hendrick Motorsports


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> Gordon joining FOX NASCAR coverage in 2016 | Hendrick Motorsports



I saw his interview on Fox with the Blonde about this, very interesting.


----------



## MarshallDog

USAPatriot said:


> Nopers. Why should Talladega just be left turns. Left left left left. You know how boring that is? Technically it's just a matter of tweaking the suspension to mirror what they have now. But noooooo. These guys couldn't drive an oval clockwise if they tried. They'd be GREAT UPS drivers after they retire...NOT!
> (UPS is using software to eliminate left turns during their delivery routes, saving millions of gallons of gas.
> The way I see it, it's the people hung up on left turns that are the cork sniffers



I know a few girls at the gym I would love to do this to, ah...if we were only like dogs


----------



## MarshallDog

Jimmy just can't catch a break this year...just like last year!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MarshallDog said:


> Jimmy just can't catch a break this year...just like last year!


ahem...


Micky said:


> Good to see JJ win for his 2nd this season!


Can't catch a break? ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Do you think Kyle Bush will win his way into the chase?


----------



## MarshallDog

Yes...he has won a couple but he is either on top or the bottom...not consistent!

I think it will be tough for home to get into the case but the again this is NASCAR and anything can happen.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MarshallDog said:


> I think it will be tough for home to get into the case but the again this is NASCAR and anything can happen.


I got tired of JJ always winning over the last decade...

All Bush would have had to do was win it to be in it, no?

Carl Edwards, good for him, seeing him up front, I was thinking, man, I haven't heard much from him this year...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> Do you think Kyle Bush will win his way into the chase?



no. I think he's missed too many races to be eligible-
NASCAR announces Chase for the Sprint Cup format change

"The top 15 drivers with the most wins over the first 26 races will earn a spot in the Chase Grid -- provided they have finished in the top 30 in points and attempted to qualify for every race (except in rare instances). "

but NASCAR can always make an exception or change the rule midstream as usual.


----------



## MarshallDog

Should be a good race Sunday. I will only watch it if the weather is bad outside...


----------



## MarshallDog

JJ rocks he sets so many records and Harvick is doing great also...just not sure bout that Sunoco cologne he endorsing? Does it smell like gas or burnt gas


----------



## Micky

4 wins this season so far... Sure I would buy it...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

LOL... I missed it. I just got home from lunch & it was in caution - green/white/checker. Then they started & all I know is I hear Jimmy Johnson, where did he come from?

Well played!


----------



## Micky

Kinda boring race actually, I think I took a nap in the middle but I can't remember...

I dislike tracks under 2 miles long.

I was hoping for Truex to do something or maybe Boyer...


----------



## Micky




----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


>



Although gross, that is creative thinking


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> Although gross, that is creative thinking



It is probably the only way I will ever get 6-back abs...


----------



## blues_n_cues

NASCAR is fixing to jump the shark.


----------



## MarshallDog

Wow what a crash. Unbelievable! That car was destroyed, the engine laying in the field, along with the fence being destroyed and no one realy hurt...thank GOD!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

OMG !!! Did you see that finish !!!
I can't believe he walked away from that .... thats the worst crash i have ever seen !


----------



## shredless

double post


----------



## shredless

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4ZGKI8vpcg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4ZGKI8vpcg[/ame]


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

no really ... you gotta see this crash !! It's insane ...
The engine & tranny were ripped right out of the car and went for a ride down to the bottom of the track .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6BjzMgTubU&feature=youtu.be

Austin Dillon in horrifying crash; five fans injured


http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t50.2886-16/11725924_1618375391751895_713530160_n.mp4


----------



## blues_n_cues

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> OMG !!! Did you see that finish !!!
> I can't believe he walked away from that .... thats the worst crash i have ever seen !



nope.slept right through it. 11:47pm start time WTF....
here's Nascar's vids-
Dillon shaken, but OK after massive wreck


----------



## Micky

You snooze you lose I guess...
I slept thru it as well, at least I got to watch the start.

4 hour delay for a nite race? Unacceptable.
Plate races at big tracks are gonna KILL people.





Just let them race.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> You snooze you lose I guess...
> I slept thru it as well, at least I got to watch the start.



they usually replay the races on Monday on Fox Sports 1 but I guess not this one since it was on NBC.

I'm suprised we didn't have to listen to Bob Costas spouting off about the Confederate flag for an hour...


----------



## poeman33

HOLY crap! That was awful. Amazing that he is even alive after that. Why on earth did they even bother starting that late? I'm pretty sure the track wasn't booked today. Glad that Dale Jr won it, but it's bittersweet for sure.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

The problem is, w/ NASCAR being so sponsor driven, the drivers are booked up all week. They have dinners, appearances, etc., that they have to keep up, to keep their sponsorships. Daytona is a busy track & usually, whenever they do a big race there, they plan the week before & after as a big deal at the track, so, I wouldn't be surprised if they did have it booked solid the week before/after...


----------



## Micky




----------



## blues_n_cues

poeman33 said:


> HOLY crap! That was awful. Amazing that he is even alive after that. Why on earth did they even bother starting that late? I'm pretty sure the track wasn't booked today. Glad that Dale Jr won it, but it's bittersweet for sure.



'cause postphoning the fireworks until a Monday day race simply wouldn't have worked. plus,I believe there is testing @ Kentucky all week before this weekend's races.

Complete schedule for Kentucky

Kentucky Speedway


----------



## poeman33

blues_n_cues said:


> 'cause postphoning the fireworks until a Monday day race simply wouldn't have worked. plus,I believe there is testing @ Kentucky all week before this weekend's races.
> 
> Complete schedule for Kentucky
> 
> Kentucky Speedway



I still don't think it is a valid reason for risking drivers and fans lives. Just how tired do you think everyone was? Adrenalin only does so much. And what if it didn't stop raining all night? I know there are schedules and sponsors...but I think running it that late was dangerous. My nickel anyway.


----------



## blues_n_cues

poeman33 said:


> I still don't think it is a valid reason for risking drivers and fans lives. Just how tired do you think everyone was? Adrenalin only does so much. And what if it didn't stop raining all night? I know there are schedules and sponsors...but I think running it that late was dangerous. My nickel anyway.



I was being sarcastic about the fireworks part.
on the other hand,the last time a Daytona race was postphoned it was almost a riot.


----------



## bulldozer1984

"look they're making another left turn"


----------



## blues_n_cues

bulldozer1984 said:


> "look they're making another left turn"



uh,no..he went right.......into the fence.


----------



## Micky

What a great race at Pocono!

Best part was watching Bush run out of gas on the last lap!


----------



## cornhusker86

His hot streak is thankfully over.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> What a great race at Pocono!
> 
> Best part was watching Bush run out of gas on the last lap!



I'll say it was that Keselousy pit stop. he took out 2 outta 3 of his front of car crew.


(yeah,it wasn't funny...but it was)


----------



## cornhusker86

Brakes are your friends.


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> I'l lsay it was that Keselousy pit stop. he took out 2 outta 3 of his front of car crew.
> 
> 
> (yeah,it wasn't funny...but it was)



I am glad they are all OK.
Some of the greatest NASCAR photos of all time...


----------



## cornhusker86

Harv missed it by that much!


----------



## blues_n_cues

Stewart must have a bad juju spell put on him this year...


----------



## cornhusker86

I think he's still dealing w/ what happened last year. Something like that is bound to mess w/ you.


----------



## BowerR64

I havnt read threw the whole thread so if this was discussed already im sorry.

IMO when Stewart ran over that kid, i dont think he meant to hit him but he smashed the throttle slightly to kick the rear end out in his direction to fling mud or dirt in his direction but it didnt go as planned and the kid stepped forward right into his car. The kid was probably giving Tony a run for his money and Tony didnt like it so he bumped him into the wall.

but uhh


----------



## cornhusker86

Whether he meant it or not, I think he's riddled w/ guilt & it shows. Only he knows what happened.


----------



## blues_n_cues

cornhusker86 said:


> I think he's still dealing w/ what happened last year. Something like that is bound to mess w/ you.



it wasn't that. he was running very strong in 5th & the rear end just broke.


----------



## MarshallDog

Luck was on Joey's side today, Harvick was so close...oh well, thats NASCAR!


----------



## cornhusker86

blues_n_cues said:


> it wasn't that. he was running very strong in 5th & the rear end just broke.



His whole season has been horrible. He's not himself.


----------



## blues_n_cues

cornhusker86 said:


> His whole season has been horrible. He's not himself.



although the last 3 races he's qualified better than ever.


----------



## cornhusker86

But how has he finished?


----------



## blues_n_cues

cornhusker86 said:


> But how has he finished?



top 10 last week but I think he was running fifth & ran out of gas like 1/2 the field.


----------



## cornhusker86

26th in points. just sayin.


----------



## MarshallDog

Blues n Cues - here's I see the perfect race, lots of cold brews, a bunch of us mfers getting togethether and jamming, hot beautiful skies, the NASCAR race on a big flat screen AND U making up some kick as BBQ...that's what I'm talk'in bout


----------



## cornhusker86

Hey Blues,
I just wanted to say sorry for breakin your ba!!s about Stewart. He's one of my favorite drivers, and the past 2 seasons have been hard to watch. Know what I mean?


----------



## Micky

I think Tony could do much better if he focused on being an owner.
Maybe he could build an empire...


----------



## JCarno

blues_n_cues said:


> Stewart must have a bad juju spell put on him this year...



Must be this hasn't made National News yet:
http://auburnpub.com/sports/auto_ra...cle_312e9324-3d42-11e5-86f7-eb5c45f64738.html


----------



## blues_n_cues

JCarno said:


> Must be this hasn't made National News yet:
> http://auburnpub.com/sports/auto_ra...cle_312e9324-3d42-11e5-86f7-eb5c45f64738.html



that's been all over the news,they filed it on Friday before Watkins Glen.
they still can't accept the truth...


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> that's been all over the news,they filed it on Friday before Watkins Glen.
> they still can't accept the truth...



They want to finish his career.

It is not bad enough the stoner ran in front of him and now he has to live with the fact some dumbass committed suicide by running into his car, but these uneducated rednecks think they can tap into someone else's deep pockets and benefit from the dumbassery of others.

Gives racing a bad name...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> They want to finish his career.
> 
> It is not bad enough the stoner ran in front of him and now he has to live with the fact some dumbass committed suicide by running into his car, but these uneducated rednecks think they can tap into someone else's deep pockets and benefit from the dumbassery of others.
> 
> Gives racing a bad name...



gives people a bad name in general. you could change just a couple of words in your post & that would applly to a lot of others doing the same thing..

it reminds me of the woman who spilled her drink,slipped,then turned around & sued the store.


----------



## poeman33

I'm a huge Tony Stewart fan. Things started to go bad when he broke his leg. Then collapsed after the accident. That's not something you can just put behind you and move on. He will probably never be the same again. I'm sure he will be the one to decide when it's time to go. He runs well, but doesn't have that killer instinct anymore. Winning the championship against Carl Edwards was the most amazing display of determination I have ever seen. Sadly, I just don't think he will ever have that again.


----------



## cornhusker86

poeman33 said:


> I'm a huge Tony Stewart fan. Things started to go bad when he broke his leg. Then collapsed after the accident. That's not something you can just put behind you and move on. He will probably never be the same again. I'm sure he will be the one to decide when it's time to go. He runs well, but doesn't have that killer instinct anymore. Winning the championship against Carl Edwards was the most amazing display of determination I have ever seen. Sadly, I just don't think he will ever have that again.



That night at Homestead he did things w/ that car that bordered on impossible. And don't forget, Grubb was still his crew chief. As much as I would like to see that guy again, it's not in the cards.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Bristol - reach out & touch somebody....hard.


----------



## cornhusker86

Let's go racin boys!


----------



## cornhusker86

DA##IT!!!!! Once again Harv was that close!!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

I was rehearsing and having a few brews with the band/guys so I recorded the race, off to watch it now...


----------



## cornhusker86

Good finish. Bristol is always good.


----------



## MarshallDog

Yes a bit boring IMO but I was glad to see Joey win, too bad for Matt K.


----------



## Micky

TBS - Throw Back Sunday... At Darlington on Labor Day Weekend.

Lets go racing!


----------



## cornhusker86

Cale Yarborough was my favorite way back when.


----------



## MarshallDog

I sure hope the Richmond race does not get rained out today, I am planning on kicking back today seeing it is supposed to rain all day here, play guitar, relax, and watch the race with a few cold pops.


----------



## Micky

They are running now...

Jeff Gordon needs a win to get in...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> They are running now...
> 
> Jeff Gordon needs a win to get in...



Yes he does...I am waiting for some glowing rotors and melted beeds


----------



## MarshallDog

it was nice to see Matt win IMO...Great guy!


----------



## poeman33

I always thought hitting the pace car was a bad joke in a movie.


----------



## cornhusker86

MarshallDog said:


> it was nice to see Matt win IMO...Great guy!



He is a good guy. I just prefer to see a domestic brand win. Never been a Gordon fan, but I felt just a little bit sad for him. Must be getting old.


----------



## Micky

cornhusker86 said:


> I just prefer to see a domestic brand win.



Seriously?

Toyotas are more American than any other brand. Google it and see for yourself...


----------



## cornhusker86

Micky said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Toyotas are more American than any other brand. Google it and see for yourself...



Allow me the illusion of thinking my chevy is still a chevy!


----------



## Micky

I know. Come to find out my Ford truck is Canadian, eh?


----------



## cornhusker86

:


Micky said:


> I know. Come to find out my Ford truck is Canadian, eh?


----------



## MarshallDog

I am not a big Harvick fan but WHY did that idiot and his idiot Crew Chief make that stupid ass decision at lap 139 to stay out with obvious tire rub leading to his crash, ah there's a smart move dumb ass...


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> I am not a big Harvick fan but WHY did that idiot and his idiot Crew Chief make that stupid ass decision at lap 139 to stay out with obvious tire rub leading to his crash, ah there's a smart move dumb ass...



And Gordon's decision to stay out with 20 something to go.
Spent tires don't win races. Even I know that...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> And Gordon's decision to stay out with 20 something to go.
> Spent tires don't win races. Even I know that...



Yup...


----------



## cornhusker86

Me thinks Harv is officially snake-bit.


----------



## MarshallDog

Nice to see Matt K win...


----------



## Micky

Gordon and Jr. could be out of the Chase after next week...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Gordon and Jr. could be out of the Chase after next week...



Yes, and that is sad!!!


----------



## cornhusker86

Tony Stewart to announce his retirement. 2016 will be his last season. Clint Bowyer will take over the #14 car.


----------



## MarshallDog

cornhusker86 said:


> Tony Stewart to announce his retirement. 2016 will be his last season. Clint Bowyer will take over the #14 car.



Wow! Who's next??


----------



## blues_n_cues

cornhusker86 said:


> Tony Stewart to announce his retirement. 2016 will be his last season. Clint Bowyer will take over the #14 car.



I pretty much expected this.
oh well,I'm pretty much over NASCAR too (for now).


----------



## cornhusker86

I can't believe Harv made it to the end w/o something catastrophic happening!

Glad Junior made the cut.


----------



## MarshallDog

cornhusker86 said:


> I can't believe Harv made it to the end w/o something catastrophic happening!
> 
> Glad Junior made the cut.



I agree, he must have a golden dildo I mean horseshoe up his ass I am so bummed JJ is out, glad to see JR made it


----------



## MarshallDog

OK, I am going to vent....

1. What the hell is up with Harvick, really, he is always winning or in the top 5 for the most part.
2. If Danicrash was not an average looking woman, she wouldn't get sh-t for press time, she is so below average it's amazing.
3. Is JJ having a bad year or what???


----------



## cornhusker86

The cream rises to the top.


----------



## MarshallDog

Good for Joey

That was one hell of a burn out Joey did!


----------



## cornhusker86

Me thinks Harv. is going to repeat this year.


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> Good for Joey
> 
> That was one hell of a burn out Joey did!



It's called destroying the evidence...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> It's called destroying the evidence...



Yeah right that's a good one...


----------



## MarshallDog

I hope that little Gresham bastard Logano looses his ass, I do not like what he did to Matt...I like Matt just saying and Joey Already advances.

If I'm Matt, I would make sure that he doesn't make it to the next road...ha ha, pay backs are hell...


----------



## cornhusker86

Chicken$hit move. Paybacks are a beech.


----------



## MarshallDog

cornhusker86 said:


> Chicken$hit move. Paybacks are a beech.



Yes, based on what Matt just said, he better be above the law or as lucky as a leppricon because it appears a lot of drivers are tired of his greasy NJ ****...they will find him dead in a garbage dumb...lol!

I will be surprised if he makes it, he has pissed off too many drivers...


----------



## cornhusker86

And talladega is next. Perfect place for revenge.


----------



## MarshallDog

cornhusker86 said:


> Chicken$hit move. Paybacks are a beech.



Yes, based on what Matt just said, he better be above the law or as lucky as a leppricon because it appears a lot of drivers are tired of his greasy NJ ****...they will find him dead in a garbage dumb...lol!


----------



## MarshallDog

Talladega tomorrow, should be a good race! I love the restrictor plate high speed races. Anyone else watching, any bets on who wins???


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Logano spins out in the 21st lap...

It was an accident.


----------



## Micky

Gordon sits on the pole.
Could be his last chance for a win.... Ever.


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> Talladega tomorrow, should be a good race! I love the restrictor plate high speed races. Anyone else watching, any bets on who wins???



Tony F*ckin' Stewart w/ Jr. pushing...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> I agree. I would love to see at least 10 different winners lock it up for the Chase. But you gotta admit, Harvick is on a roll... I hope #24 can pull off a win, JJ has already done it. Maybe Harvick should quit next year while he is on top?



I agree, a win for Gordan would be great he needs it, he's had a bad couple years. I wonder if someone (Matt) might give Joey a taste of his own medicine. if it was me, I would wait til the next round and make sure he does get it.


----------



## MarshallDog

micky said:


> gordon sits on the pole.
> Could be his last chance for a win.... Ever.



like


----------



## Dogs of Doom

What are the stat's for a pole winner to be the race winner?

Not too good of chances...


----------



## MarshallDog

Matt just tapped Joey coming to pit road as Joey cut down in front of him, there is going to be trouble and I like Matt so I hope Joey gets his ass handed to him.


----------



## MarshallDog

That really sucks, caution laps should not count as laps. And phuck the 22 car. I don't think he will make the next round with the "things" he has done...just my two cents. Weak finish for Talledaga, the worse Imhave seen.


----------



## cornhusker86

The crowd is less than thrilled. Is june-bug out now?

edit [ yep ]


----------



## MarshallDog

cornhusker86 said:


> The crowd is less than thrilled. Is june-bug out now?
> 
> edit [ yep ]



A lot of boo'ing for sure. Who is June Bug??


----------



## Dogs of Doom

jr...


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> jr...



Ah, never heard that one. I wish he would have won and I think he would have if they would have had a real, finish. I like June Bug


----------



## Micky

What a screwed up finish.
Almost as bad as the Giants game...


----------



## cornhusker86

MarshallDog said:


> Ah, never heard that one. I wish he would have won and I think he would have if they would have had a real, finish. I like June Bug



D. Waltrip started calling him that years ago. If jr. hadn't smoked his tires getting on to pit road every time the finish would have been different. In the end, it was Harvick staying on track that screwed him.


----------



## Bownse

I thought June Bug died of OG.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vInmy1-i-w[/ame]

(NSFW language)


----------



## poeman33

If there was ever a race that Jr deserved to win hands down...that was it! Coming back from the penalty like that to lead the race would have made his dad proud. What a bogus finish. And his interview at the end where he agreed with Nascar's decision. That was a class act. I would have been cursing a blue streak.


----------



## blues_n_cues

"when you come up with a new rule every week"

that pretty much says it all.


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> "when you come up with a new rule every week"
> 
> that pretty much says it all.



What the hell is up with that anyway?
Haven't they pretty much covered everything?
Why the need to change things?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

cornhusker86 said:


> D. Waltrip started calling him that years ago.


His dad gave him the nickname...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

blues_n_cues said:


> "when you come up with a new rule every week"
> 
> that pretty much says it all.





Micky said:


> What the hell is up with that anyway?
> Haven't they pretty much covered everything?
> Why the need to change things?


Political correctness...

I think it's way too over regulated. Some things are a given, for safety;s sake, but, some of the rules are just busy-body, just for the sake of it type ****. Why? Just because we can...


----------



## cornhusker86

Dogs of Doom said:


> His dad gave him the nickname...



I didn't know that. I've only heard Waltrip say it.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> What the hell is up with that anyway?
> Haven't they pretty much covered everything?
> Why the need to change things?



mainly because it's a privately owned business & they can...
but also because they think it will improve fan attendance & tv ratings.


----------



## jep1210

poeman33 said:


> If there was ever a race that Jr deserved to win hands down...that was it! Coming back from the penalty like that to lead the race would have made his dad proud. What a bogus finish. And his interview at the end where he agreed with Nascar's decision. That was a class act. I would have been cursing a blue streak.



But the children....what about the children???????


----------



## Dogs of Doom

cornhusker86 said:


> I didn't know that. I've only heard Waltrip say it.


According to this:

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080217065344AAiTy5M



> Best Answer: DW did not start it. He's pretty much the only one who uses it.  It was a nick name giving to Jr by Sr. He states it in his book "Driver #8".


----------



## MarshallDog

poeman33 said:


> if there was ever a race that jr deserved to win hands down...that was it! Coming back from the penalty like that to lead the race would have made his dad proud. What a bogus finish. And his interview at the end where he agreed with nascar's decision. That was a class act. I would have been cursing a blue streak.



like


----------



## cornhusker86

Dogs of Doom said:


> According to this:
> 
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080217065344AAiTy5M


----------



## MarshallDog

I can't believe Joey won the pole...I hope he does not win 4 in a row but usually the pole winn r does not win the race.


----------



## cornhusker86

I have a feeling this is going to get ugly.


----------



## MarshallDog

cornhusker86 said:


> I have a feeling this is going to get ugly.



I hope, it will make for a good race. I kind of hope Matt gives Joey a tap in the a_s as pay back


----------



## MarshallDog

It's great, the 38 had his nose up the 10's a-s! Not a bad place to be if you ask me but she got the short end...


----------



## cornhusker86

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

That is all too sweat, pay backs are hell! And the crowd agrees, wow, I have never heard a crowd cheering so much!!! Phuck Joey little rich a-s bitch from NJ. The storm was brewing and Joey took it in the butt! The crowd is crazy!

And Joey didn't wreck Matt two races ago?

YOU CANT MAKE ENEMEMIES....Joey!

Matts interview was great and stand up, can't blame home but he says his right rear went down and Bad f'd with him...

*And the crowd agrees....*


----------



## cornhusker86

MarshallDog said:


> That is all too sweat, pay backs are hell! And the crowd agrees, wow, I have never heard a crowd cheering so much!!! Phuck Joey little rich a-s bitch from NJ. The storm was brewing and Joey took in in the butt! The crowd is crazy!


----------



## MarshallDog

cornhusker86 said:


>



You ever been to a race at Michigan? At least you have a track, here in the Buffalo area all we have is the dumb **** BILLS and they lost today even though it was a bi week


----------



## Dogs of Doom

not a Gordon fan, but good for him, I guess he needed it to go out in decent style!


----------



## Micky

Dogs of Doom said:


> not a Gordon fan, but good for him, I guess he needed it to go out in decent style!



What a GREAT win for Gordon!


----------



## cornhusker86

MarshallDog said:


> You ever been to a race at Michigan? At least you have a track, here in the Buffalo area all we have is the dumb **** BILLS and they lost today even though it was a bi week



Nah. I've had chances to go, but things never seem to work out to the point that I can actually go. 

Gordon owes Kenseth a cold one.


----------



## MarshallDog

dogs of doom said:


> not a gordon fan, but good for him, i guess he needed it to go out in decent style!



like...


----------



## poeman33

Now THAT was entertainment! 
Paybacks are a bitch aint they Joey?
I'm not a big Gordon fan either, but it is only fitting he makes it to the finals of the chase. It's good to see a driver go out at the top of his game and not just slowly fade away.


----------



## blues_n_cues

cornhusker86 said:


> Chicken$hit move. Paybacks are a beech.



why yes,yes it is...


----------



## cornhusker86

blues_n_cues said:


> why yes,yes it is...



Like


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> why yes,yes it is...



like


----------



## MarshallDog

poeman33 said:


> now that was entertainment!
> Paybacks are a bitch aint they joey?
> I'm not a big gordon fan either, but it is only fitting he makes it to the finals of the chase. It's good to see a driver go out at the top of his game and not just slowly fade away.



like


----------



## Micky

This just in:

http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...-wreck-joey-logano-martinsville-speedway.html


----------



## MarshallDog

That's BULL**** IMO...they didn't suspend that little rich garbage boy when he hit Kenseth! But hey, Joey may be out of the Championship now (unless he pulls off another win and he lost his chance of making history with 4 wins in a row) and for Kenseth, so what, he's already out...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

if he appeals it, can he race in the meanwhile?


----------



## cornhusker86

What happened to " Have at it Boys " ?

You know that little white speck on the top of a pile of chicken$hit?

It may look different, but it's still chicken$hit.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> if he appeals it, can he race in the meanwhile?



yes,but he has to appeal right back to the same people who suspended him so you know how that's going to turn out.

I bet the fans will voice their displeasure big time @ the next two races.


----------



## Micky

That's OK, Joey will get his.
There are a bunch of people waiting in line to put him into the wall...


----------



## poeman33

I bet he still thinks it was worth it.


----------



## Micky

Looks like it is final:

http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...h-appeal-ruling-martinsville-joey-logano.html


----------



## cornhusker86

Micky said:


> Looks like it is final:
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...h-appeal-ruling-martinsville-joey-logano.html



This was predictable.


----------



## blues_n_cues

poeman33 said:


> I bet he still thinks it was worth it.



it was worth watching a few times over,that's fer sure.


----------



## cornhusker86

blues_n_cues said:


> it was worth watching a few times over,that's fer sure.


----------



## MarshallDog

That's not right and based on the crowds loud positive chairing, they thought Joey deserved it and saw no issues...I hope Joey is taken out on each of the last races remaining...


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> That's not right and based on the crowds loud positive chairing, they thought Joey deserved it and saw no issues...I hope Joey is taken out on each of the last races remaining...




Joey *AND* Brad. they're both cocky lil' pr*cks.
besides,NASCAR can't suspend 41 other drivers & that's about how many hate those two....

just off the top of my head it could be a "gang" hit by-
Edwards
Patrick
Harvick
Stewart (he's retiring next year anyway)
Newman
and a couple of others.

http://www.sportingnews.com/list/46...enseth-kevin-harvick-denny-hamlin-ryan-newman

and while they're @ it someone should beat Joey's dad to a pulp too.


----------



## cornhusker86

I wonder what the " Intimidator " would think about all of this.


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> Joey *and* brad. They're both cocky lil' pr*cks.
> Besides,nascar can't suspend 41 other drivers & that's about how many hate those two....
> 
> Just off the top of my head it could be a "gang" hit by-
> edwards
> patrick
> harvick
> stewart (he's retiring next year anyway)
> newman
> and a couple of others.
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/list/46...enseth-kevin-harvick-denny-hamlin-ryan-newman
> 
> and while they're @ it someone should beat joey's dad to a pulp too.



like


----------



## Micky

cornhusker86 said:


> I wonder what the " Intimidator " would think about all of this.



HAHA

Dale Sr. can do it, why not Kenseth?


----------



## JerryD

Was way back when Tony Stewart was still a man.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## cornhusker86

Dogs of Doom said:


>



Perfect!!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

well, I'm not anti-Joey in this, but it's going around on FB & I thought it was funny!


----------



## Micky

Absolutely hilarious!

WHERE IS MY LIKE BUTTON!


----------



## cornhusker86

Micky said:


> Absolutely hilarious!
> 
> WHERE IS MY LIKE BUTTON!



+1


----------



## cornhusker86

Poor Joey,  lol


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbfMlk1PwGU[/ame]


----------



## MarshallDog

cornhusker86 said:


> Poor Joey,  lol
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbfMlk1PwGU



Yeah, what goes around comes around...


----------



## Micky

And it did...


----------



## MarshallDog

Really, less than 10 inches per year rain and it has to rain today? Hopefully they get it in, I want to see it, it will be a good race.


----------



## blues_n_cues

suck it Joey & Brad.


----------



## Micky

This gives everyone one last chance to root for Jeff Gordon.
After next week, you will never have to root for him again...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Micky said:


> This gives everyone one last chance to root for Jeff Gordon.
> After next week, you will never have to root for him again...



sorry,but I never rooted for him before & I don't plan to now.


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> suck it Joey & Brad.



I like Brad, he races hard and really tries his best not to cross the line. I always liked Joey but what he did to Matt...F him, I'm so glad he is out. I hope Matt wins the last race.


----------



## Penguinchit

Not NASCAR, but have you guys heard the new gen of F1 cars? Them engineers really made these things sound alive:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwxnVZ4el0Q[/ame]


----------



## jep1210

Penguinchit said:


> Not NASCAR, but have you guys heard the new gen of F1 cars? Them engineers really made these things sound alive:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwxnVZ4el0Q






I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there


----------



## MarshallDog

I hope the last race does not get rained out, that will suck!


----------



## Micky

NASCAR says they will not stray from the rules this race...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> NASCAR says they will not stray from the rules this race...



I didn't think they ever did


----------



## Micky

Oh come on. They change the rules after every race, to fit the situation.

If Dale Earnhardt was still racing, he would have quit in disgust by now.

Funny though, when he pushed someone out of the way, they named him the intimidator.
Now, when someone else does it there is way too much butthurt.
NASCAR has become way too PC, much like this forum.


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Oh come on. They change the rules after every race, to fit the situation.
> 
> If Dale Earnhardt was still racing, he would have quit in disgust by now.
> 
> Funny though, when he pushed someone out of the way, they named him the intimidator.
> Now, when someone else does it there is way too much butthurt.
> NASCAR has become way too PC, much like this forum.



I agree PC kills everything, it's Americas new rot.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> Do you think Kyle Bush will win his way into the chase?





Dogs of Doom said:


> All Bush would have had to do was win it to be in it, no?


I guess I called that one, eh!


----------



## MarshallDog

Good job DoD! Personnaly, I did not like the way they split the TV screen up, too busy! It was a boring race IMO! I guess congrats to Kyle, he made a major come back and sounded good during the ceramony! Seems like he is growing out of being a p-ss a-s punk...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Kyle to me is a racer to the core of his blood. I mean, how many x's has he won Truck, Nationwide & Sprint? & come close to all 3 in the same week...

He probably would do MX if they'd let him... He probably races on video games in his spare time...

A lot of people hate him, I really don't hate anyone. For some time, everyone hated Tony Stewart. I only dislike whoever the announcers make their' or "Americas" sweetheart. For a while it was either JJ or JG, even when they didn't deserve it. Not to take anything away from them, but, I remember a few seasons where JG didn't win any races, seemed like he barely squeaked into the top 10, but still led in points & you'd wonder WTF?

Oh well, he was good in his prime & it seemed like his 1st wife took all his balls away. He became the John Stamos of NASCAR (sorry John). JJ is headed that way, now he's a father, he seems to have lost some aggression. I guess it's that sense of responsibility, making sure you go home at night & that your baby has a father for the next 18 years, vs simply becoming immortal if you go out in a blaze, doing what it is you love - you become the Kirk Nobrain of NASCAR...

Seems like a lot of them became fathers in the last couple years. Kyle's to much of a racer to let that competitive edge go yet. Wait 'til Keslowski becomes a dad, then it will be mellow as mellow can be...


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> being a p-ss a-s punk...



Still.


----------



## poeman33

I still think he's a snottly little *****, but I have to admit he deserved that. He overcame alot and won when it counted.


----------



## MarshallDog

Only like 7.5 more weeks until NASCAR 2017 starts

Anyone hear who is replacing Gordan?


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> Anyone hear who is replacing Gordon?



One does not simply replace Gordon...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> One does not simply replace Gordon...



 True...So, Who will drive the 24 car??


----------



## blues_n_cues

Tony Stewart's last year.
will he make it exciting or just take up space on the track....


----------



## cornhusker86

MarshallDog said:


> True...So, Who will drive the 24 car??



Isn't Bill Elliot's kid taking over that car ?


----------



## blues_n_cues

well,Tony's last season doesn't look like much for now & he won't be winning a Daytona 500.
http://www.foxsports.com/nascar/sto...s-racing-sprint-cup-series-daytona-500-020416

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...-stewart-after-sand-dunes-accident/79870882/#


----------



## MarshallDog

He just can't seem to stay out of trouble and stay intact and healthy can he? Maybe he should slow down a bit and stop screwing around like this putting himself in extreme danger affecting his professional career???

Just a couple weeks before the season kicks off again


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> well,Tony's last season doesn't look like much for now & he won't be winning a Daytona 500.
> http://www.foxsports.com/nascar/sto...s-racing-sprint-cup-series-daytona-500-020416
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...-stewart-after-sand-dunes-accident/79870882/#



He should have gotten out of the drivers seat years ago when he was still competitive.


----------



## MarshallDog

Anyone here have experience with the Experience NASCAR or the Richard Petty Nascar School? For my big 50 this Sept, I want to do one and I am not sure which might be better so it any of you MFr's have done this please let me know and which might be better and why...thanks!


----------



## MarshallDog

Just two more days Cant wait to see how the new season kicks off and to see what the newbie in the 24 car can pull off.

Anyone else plan to watch???


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I've been watching this week's races. The coverage has been very underwhelming. Kind of hard to keep track of what's going on, unless you are watching closely...

As far as the racecar experience deals, IDK which would be better. I guess it depends on how much you want to spend, you can really go all out. Seems like one of them flies you out to Vegas? so you'd have to plan that out, plus the expense of flight (they say included, but, yeah you pay for it), but, then you could plan to go to Vegas & have fun around town. The bars never close (they sell 24 hrs/day) & you can walk around freely on the street & drink (if that's your thing). The big casinos are like a town unto themselves, so, it's not just like you walk up & down the strip. You can do that, but, it's much larger scale than you'd imagine, if you've never been there before...

I think it would have been great if you could do the NASCAR Experience in Daytona during Daytona week! Depends on who you know, but, there's so much all things NASCAR going on this week in Daytona. It's like a convention, where the city has NASCAR parties, dinners, etc., everywhere. Kind of like when the Olympics take over a city & the surrounding area, or when Indy takes over Indianapolis...


----------



## Micky

Should be a great race on Sunday, lord knows the teams have been busy enough rebuilding all the wrecks...


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> I've been watching this week's races. The coverage has been very underwhelming. Kind of hard to keep track of what's going on, unless you are watching closely...



if you have Fox Sports 1 it's been pretty much 24/7 NASCAR coverage.

I'm finding this new season hard to get into due to all the changes but it is nice having jeff Gordon in the booth. he gives a modern driver's perspective as opposed to the other guys that have been retired for a while.


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> if you have Fox Sports 1 it's been pretty much 24/7 NASCAR coverage.
> 
> I'm finding this new season hard to get into due to all the changes but it is nice having jeff Gordon in the booth. he gives a modern driver's perspective as opposed to the other guys that have been retired for a while.



Are there more rule changes this year? It's hard to keep up with them. I wish they would leave them alone for I while, I just got last years figured out.


----------



## blues_n_cues

MarshallDog said:


> Are there more rule changes this year? It's hard to keep up with them. I wish they would leave them alone for I while, I just got last years figured out.



I don't know about new rules but I was talking more about the charter,rookies,& drivers moving around.


----------



## MarshallDog

Great race today. Its weired having Gordan in the booth and not in the car! 

Too bad for rookie C. Elliott chasing at lap 25 when he started out so good.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

yeah... at 1st, IDK, he seems kind of not very ready for broadcast, but I'm kind of getting used to him & I think he's getting more confident as the race goes on...


----------



## MarshallDog

Come on JR...wtf??

Hendricks is not having a good day, come on JJ!


----------



## Biddlin

What a finish...


----------



## mickeydg5

#20 lost it.

On purpose .


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> #20 lost it.
> 
> On purpose .



I don't think so, I think the other guys had the draft or whatever and he knew it and tried to block and screwed himself...eer!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

1. Denny Hamlin #11 - Toyota
2. Martin Truex Jr. #78 - Toyota
3. Kyle Busch #18 - Toyota
4. Kevin Harvick #4 - Chevrolet
5. Carl Edwards #19 - Toyota

I do find it interesting that Vickers is driving for Stewart. A couple years back, they were crashing each other out & now Brian is crashing Tony's car on his own... ...


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> 1. Denny Hamlin #11 - Toyota
> 2. Martin Truex Jr. #78 - Toyota
> 3. Kyle Busch #18 - Toyota
> 4. Kevin Harvick #4 - Chevrolet
> 5. Carl Edwards #19 - Toyota
> 
> I do find it interesting that Vickers is driving for Stewart. A couple years back, they were crashing each other out & now Brian is crashing Tony's car on his own... ...



Tony needs him now...funny how that works, no bad blood!


----------



## MarshallDog

OK, so I just booked for my big 50 the Richard Petty NACASR Experience at Daytona. The Kings Experience. 6 laps then more instruction then another 9 laps. Cat wait. Here are two links one at 168 mph and one at 171 mph.

*168 MPH better instructor dialogue:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrqOit2yO-o

*171 MPH Less Instructor dialogue*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI8g7n5Vjmg#t=85


----------



## Biddlin

MarshallDog said:


> OK, so I just booked for my big 50 the Richard Petty NACASR Experience at Daytona. The Kings Experience. 6 laps then more instruction then another 9 laps. Cat wait. Here are two links one at 168 mph and one at 171 mph.
> 
> *168 MPH better instructor dialogue:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrqOit2yO-o
> 
> *171 MPH Less Instructor dialogue*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI8g7n5Vjmg#t=85


You will dig it! A few years back I took the three day High Performance course at the Bondurant school. Fun and possibly life-saving.


----------



## MarshallDog

Biddlin said:


> You will dig it! A few years back I took the three day High Performance course at the Bondurant school. Fun and possibly life-saving.



Thats cool. Did you do some serious track driving? How fast did you get up to?


----------



## blues_n_cues

wow. first retiring,then hurt again,now moving to Fords???? 



https://www.facebook.com/TonyStewar...11065427436/10154002851397437/?type=3&theater


----------



## Dogs of Doom

yeah, the memes floating around are that Danica is excited, because she's never wrecked a Ford yet...


----------



## MarshallDog

blues_n_cues said:


> wow. first retiring,then hurt again,now moving to Fords????
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TonyStewar...11065427436/10154002851397437/?type=3&theater



Yup, a lot of changes, sure is interesting. Ford must have offered up more money or something??


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MarshallDog said:


> Yup, a lot of changes, sure is interesting. Ford must have offered up more money or something??


maybe... also, it's a switch from Hendrick's MS to Roush-Yates MS which means the switch from GM to Ford...


----------



## chiliphil1

MarshallDog said:


> OK, so I just booked for my big 50 the Richard Petty NACASR Experience at Daytona. The Kings Experience. 6 laps then more instruction then another 9 laps. Cat wait. Here are two links one at 168 mph and one at 171 mph.
> 
> *168 MPH better instructor dialogue:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrqOit2yO-o
> 
> *171 MPH Less Instructor dialogue*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI8g7n5Vjmg#t=85



I'm jealous my friend. I got to ride in a car around Atlanta about 10 years ago and it was incredible. The craziest thing was feeling the bottom of the car hit the track around the corners and feeling your eyeballs try to move the opposite direction of you head. Maybe one day I'll get in the driver's seat. 

I went to the Atlanta race this last weekend. It was a great race, 210 laps under green! The weather was awesome, last year it was in the 30's and raining. This year was like 75 and no clouds! We also got the pit passes for the first time ever. That was a cool experience and my son was just amazed. We got to see the crews putting the lug nuts on the wheels and things like that, I got one of the tire size sticker off of one of Jimmy Johnson's tires. We were also in the right place at the right time when the cars got rolled out. 

Here is a pic of my son right in front of Logano's car, that's his favorite driver.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Dogs of Doom said:


> maybe... also, it's a switch from Hendrick's MS to Roush-Yates MS which means the switch from GM to Ford...



it also means no more championships & sucking milk @ the back of the pack or sitting in the garage wondering why it blew up.


----------



## chiliphil1

MarshallDog said:


> OK, so I just booked for my big 50 the Richard Petty NACASR Experience at Daytona. The Kings Experience. 6 laps then more instruction then another 9 laps. Cat wait. Here are two links one at 168 mph and one at 171 mph.
> 
> *168 MPH better instructor dialogue:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrqOit2yO-o
> 
> *171 MPH Less Instructor dialogue*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI8g7n5Vjmg#t=85



I know I'm quoting this again but you have me gassing now  I've looked up every driving experience there is. They're not nearly as bad as I thought but still sorta pricy. I think the best deal is the former Dale Jarrett one, it's actual cup cars, no instructor in the car, you can pass, timed sessions rather than lap #, plus it's cheaper. Maybe one day I can do it, it would definately be awesome. I'm also wanting to do the indy car one, the exotic car one, the Porsche one, and the dragster one.. Dangit.


----------



## MarshallDog

chiliphil1 said:


> I know I'm quoting this again but you have me gassing now  I've looked up every driving experience there is. They're not nearly as bad as I thought but still sorta pricy. I think the best deal is the former Dale Jarrett one, it's actual cup cars, no instructor in the car, you can pass, timed sessions rather than lap #, plus it's cheaper. Maybe one day I can do it, it would definately be awesome. I'm also wanting to do the indy car one, the exotic car one, the Porsche one, and the dragster one.. Dangit.



Thanks for the info, I'll look into this one... Yes, pricy but what the hell, you only turn 50 once?


----------



## MarshallDog

Well, Harvick won again at Phonix...wow!


----------



## Micky

MarshallDog said:


> Well, Harvick won again at Phonix...wow!


That has to be the closest finish I have ever seen!


----------



## MarshallDog

Yup, me too...


----------



## MarshallDog

Anyone watching the race today? I am and I am enjoying a couple cold! I hope my man JJ, JR or Brad wins today...not Harvick, good guy but I'm sick of him.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'm watching... I live a few miles from the track. I went by there on Wed & saw some hauler trucks loading in. Probably from the trucks, or Xfinity though. Someone else posted a video (on FB) of the hauler parade. One thing I just noticed... No flyover during the Ntnl Anthem. Usually, they fly right over my house & head out over the mnts to the dessert...

(edit) & go Harvick! this is as close to his hometown as it gets (this & Vegas). Him & JJ are both pretty close...


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm watching... I live a few miles from the track. I went by there on Wed & saw some hauler trucks loading in. Probably from the trucks, or Xfinity though. Someone else posted a video (on FB) of the hauler parade. One thing I just noticed... No flyover during the Ntnl Anthem. Usually, they fly right over my house & head out over the mnts to the dessert...
> 
> (edit) & go Harvick! this is as close to his hometown as it gets (this & Vegas). Him & JJ are both pretty close...



That's cool! Can you hear it from your house? Ever go to that track to see a race?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I haven't been to NASCAR but have been given tickets to see other races. The racetrack was built on the old Kaiser Steel plant. It was built by Roger Penske. My grandfather & his boys all worked at the old steel mill. Kaiser Permanente, actually started as the steel mill's on-plant medical clinic. They branched out into insurance & a whole branch of hospitals. The insurance started as part of the employee coverage & family benefits, including pension health, etc. When the mill closed it's doors, a smaller company was formed California Steel, & they took about 1/3 of the property & condensed things. The track was built on, then, long unused part of the property.

I used to go to Ontario Motor Speedway (home of the old Cal Jam concerts) & Riverside Raceway all the time, when I was a kid. Back then they used to have the California 500 & it was the Winston Cup. IIRC, they used to have a Winston 500 as well. Funny is, they outlawed it being sponsored by Winston, because cigarettes cause cancer. It's been up for debate how cellphones contribute to various cancers - makes you wonder if in another 30 years, it will be outlawed as well...

I can't hear it from here. I've been at work though & heard them racing around during trials/practice, etc. I just watch it on TV. I have a buddy who pays for the infield w/ a bunch of his buddies. They have a mobilehome w/ satellite TV & have scanners w/ all the channels programmed (his brother is county fire chief), so they hear all the chatter between the spotters, pit & drivers, as well as watch it on TV, if they decide to go back to the RV. They have back seats w/ a wide view of the whole track, go see the concert on Sat, etc... the whole enchilada!


----------



## MarshallDog

I hope Joey L does not win. He's such a little rich boy twat IMO. His Daddy paid his way into NASCAR with a nice big check...really! Rich kids and people have this world buy the short hairs...ouch!!!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Joey... ...

Here's the info on the Riverside track:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riverside_International_Raceway

I guess the race was the Winston Western 500:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winston_Western_500

& also they did the Bud 400:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budweiser_400

Ontario, was about 4 miles from the current Fontana track:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontario_Motor_Speedway

They did the LA Times 500:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_Times_500

I don't even remember that name...

Fontana, CA Speedway, now Auto Club:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto_Club_Speedway

For some reason, stuff like this gets overlooked around here. Too much entertainment around the clock 24/7/365. It's like Disneyland. No one here ever goes. It's all the tourists who go. It gets hard to get anyone to go to anything sizeable, since there's so much happening on the small scale all the time. You don't have to fight crowds, etc....

Looks like Harvick just might get it, depending on restart...


----------



## MarshallDog

Way to go JJ..wow!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

He stole it!

He just got the right break & was able to do what he needed to do. Way to go JJ...


----------



## Micky

No photo finish this time! JJ DROVE to the win!


----------



## SonVolt

MarshallDog said:


> I hope Joey L does not win. He's such a little rich boy twat IMO. His Daddy paid his way into NASCAR with a nice big check...really! Rich kids and people have this world buy the short hairs...ouch!!!!!




I always hated him but never had a reason why. Thanks, now I do.


----------



## blues_n_cues

f"ckin' late race restarts.....


----------



## Micky

blues_n_cues said:


> f"ckin' late race restarts.....


Kinda makes it anybody's game...


----------



## chiliphil1

MarshallDog said:


> That's cool! Can you hear it from your house? Ever go to that track to see a race?



Off topic but I used to work with a guy who lived close to the drag strip in Commerce, GA and he said whenever the NHRA was in town he could watch the race on TV with it muted and listen to the cars at the track.. Ever seen them run? Those top fuelers are no joke! In EXCESS of 154db!! 



MarshallDog said:


> I hope Joey L does not win. He's such a little rich boy twat IMO. His Daddy paid his way into NASCAR with a nice big check...really! Rich kids and people have this world buy the short hairs...ouch!!!!!



My son likes Logano, not sure where that came from but he's a big Logano fan, may just be the colors of the car for all I know, he is 9 after all. I'm at the point where I don't pull for anyone, as long as Kyle Busch or anyone else in a Toyota doesn't win I really don't care. I don't follow it much either I just sometimes put it on but I'm not a fanatic, I like going to the races though.


----------



## blues_n_cues

Logano was ok in the beginning but the sliced bread thing went to his head then he pi**ed off Stewart & Harvick,& now that he teammates w/ Keselousy the a-hole factor has gone up 1000%. I love it when they put him in the wall.


----------



## chiliphil1

blues_n_cues said:


> Logano was ok in the beginning but the sliced bread thing went to his head then he pi**ed off Stewart & Harvick,& now that he teammates w/ Keselousy the a-hole factor has gone up 1000%. I love it when they put him in the wall.



Logano was the 2nd most booed guy at driver introductions, the 1st..... Kyle Busch


----------



## blues_n_cues

crazy Michigan race yesterday....


----------



## MarshallDog

Is Truex on a mission or what?? Good for him!


----------



## MarshallDog

Can't believe that little DB Joey Lagano won today, sure wish Brads engine wouldn't have blown up!


----------



## MarshallDog

Wow, wow and wow...I can't believe JJ not only won where he has never won before but started from the back (I think NASCAR was up his ass a bit), had a crappy car until the end of the race and then wins and gets his 7th Championship...he is amazing!


----------



## Evil Z06

Petty...Earnhardt....Johnson ..... The 7 Championship club


----------



## Micky

Way to go JJ.

I can't think of a more deseving driver.

7 times! What a show today!


----------



## MarshallDog

Well, its that time of year again NASCAR fans!!! Should be an interesting season with NASCARs many new rules and drivers. Great to see JR back!

Daytona was a great race with lots of action (150000 fans) and it was nice to see Kurt Busch win! Once again, anyone to win except Joey Logano that little bitch LOL!!! Just dont like him, maybe because his rich daddy bought his son into the sport and I did not like some of his racing tactics last year.

Heres to a great season...


----------



## Micky

Should be an interesting season with all the rule changes...


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> Should be an interesting season with all the rule changes...



The one thing I dont get is if a car now has to go to the garage, they are out of the race?? Before they could fix it and come back. Not sure why they wanted to make this change. And, they cant change any body panels like before???


----------



## Micky

I think it is because they didn't want 'demolition derby' cars on the track shedding parts and creating a hazard. I kinda like this new rule, but I am doubtful of the 5-minute pit time one...

It will certainly mean a lot more racers will be out a lot earlier, meaning a lot less points in the end.


----------



## MarshallDog

Micky said:


> I think it is because they didn't want 'demolition derby' cars on the track shedding parts and creating a hazard. I kinda like this new rule, but I am doubtful of the 5-minute pit time one...
> 
> It will certainly mean a lot more racers will be out a lot earlier, meaning a lot less points in the end.



Agreed...


----------



## MarshallDog

Man, good race Sunday in Vegas!!! Great ending, Truex is a nice guy and deserved that win although Brad had it until his car shit the bed...wtf!! 

Loved the fight between Kyle and douchbag Joey. If I was Kyle I would have gone after him also. It just seems Joey is always involved with some sleezy situations and he always trys to play it off that he is innocent and just racing...I call bullshit and I hope someone puts this piss ant into the wall hard this season...he is just such a cheezy nerd...


----------



## MarshallDog

I for one am really liking NASCARS new 2017 rules and series format with the 2 segments, makes these guys work their ass off a lot more...

I am really glad to see Martin Truex is having such a killer year so far, he deserves it and hes such a standup guy/driver!!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

Another seasons starts!!!

Lots of new young faces!

Sold out! 

Alex Bowman driving the 88 started on Pole and is doing dam good but only 30 laps in!

So cool I ran 165 mph on that track...


----------



## MarshallDog

For any of you NASCAR fans...this is a good race and I am soooo happy Joey Lagano is getting his a-s kicked! I just don’t like the little rich Beatch! 

Running Down A Dream!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

t's & p's for Ryan Newman...

https://twitter.com/NASCARONFOX/status/1229577113491136512


right after he got clobbered:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

https://twitter.com/NASCAR/status/1229602665170112514


----------



## Matthews Guitars

Not much of a fan of any form of racing that doesn't do both left AND right hand turns. 

That people weren't disqualified for that BS is insane. By my way of thinking, if you are in the car behind and your actions cause the car in front of you to lose control, you're fully responsible for all consequences, period. Causing another car to lose control should result in a three race suspension for the first offense, a season suspension for a second offense, and a lifetime ban from that racing organizations' events for the third offense. 

It's supposed to be racing, not forcing other cars to wreck.


----------



## MarshallDog

Matthews Guitars said:


> Not much of a fan of any form of racing that doesn't do both left AND right hand turns.
> 
> That people weren't disqualified for that BS is insane. By my way of thinking, if you are in the car behind and your actions cause the car in front of you to lose control, you're fully responsible for all consequences, period. Causing another car to lose control should result in a three race suspension for the first offense, a season suspension for a second offense, and a lifetime ban from that racing organizations' events for the third offense.
> 
> It's supposed to be racing, not forcing other cars to wreck.



If it’s intentional yes but in NASCAR at the speeds they are running things are not always intentional. Just getting up near another car can take the wind off them and send them out of control. It also looks like Newman was blocking...hmm! It’s a misconception of all those twats out there that think NASCAR is a joke...it is not. I have driven at Daytona at 165 mph and was scared shitless. It’s an amazing sport that most do not understand!


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> t's & p's for Ryan Newman...
> 
> https://twitter.com/NASCARONFOX/status/1229577113491136512
> 
> 
> right after he got clobbered:
> View attachment 67706



I was watching as it happened...OMG! Didn’t look as bad as other crashes I have seen but it must have been just the right/wrong twist/hit. Ryan’s a great guy hope he is OK!


----------

